# Sticky  What's your local?



## joeyuk

164 Essex,Hudson & Bergan counties New Jersey


----------



## randomkiller

3 Nyc


----------



## dSilanskas

223 Lakeville and 103 Boston


----------



## LGLS

3 Nyc


----------



## nap

153 and I have to write something else because 153 is too short by itself.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Starting Monday, I will be a member of 134


----------



## RUSSIAN

332, Santa Clara CA(silicon valley)


----------



## cdnelectrician

IBEW 353 here!


----------



## rlc3854

1077 here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

UA Local 9, plumbers and pipefitters


----------



## ghostrank

701 here


----------



## sparky970

Go, Go, Go, 9, 7, 0


----------



## heavyduty73

343 rochester mn


----------



## randomkiller

Come on guys, of the 2054 registerd users there are only 14 Union.


----------



## HighWirey

Thomp said:


> 640 here


Local RAT, Central Florida


Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## headrec

Not a member yet but soon hope to be

Local 354


----------



## Control Freak

local 3 NYC


----------



## Rong

Lu 661


----------



## Morris Scardigno

_local # 102 Paterson N.J._


----------



## Old lectrician

Local 900 Wayne, Michigan............................ Of course that is UAW 900...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Thomp

Old lectrician said:


> Local 900 Wayne, Michigan............................ Of course that is UAW 900...........:thumbsup:


UAW, IAM, IBEW all are welcome here


----------



## N PHILLY KID

*what's your local*

n philly kid local 98 phila pa


----------



## alaskan jw

1547, anchorage alaska


----------



## steve134

local 134

chicago


----------



## BackInTheHabit

Not a member of any union.

Not many unions in residential. 

Now working in commercial. Although there are several IBEW unions in KY, don't know of many contractors around here that are actually in unions. Don't believe it's common practice around here.


----------



## John

one half--local 300
In the past--local 595


----------



## DCsparks

Hey guys, Im new to the forum. Im Local 26. Working for Metropolitian Controls. I've browsed around this site for a while and I have to say, great stuff. I'm trying learn as much as I can. Been working in this trade for about a year and a half, but that wasn't union. This is my first official year under the IBEW apprentice program.


----------



## randomkiller

Hey you guys that posted here for your first posts (rong, morris, philly, alaska, steve, and dc) welcome to the forum brothers.


----------



## steve134

randomkiller said:


> Hey you guys that posted here for your first posts (rong, morris, philly, alaska, steve, and dc) welcome to the forum brothers.


thank you, thank you.... hope everyone is getting their 40.


----------



## randomkiller

steve134 said:


> thank you, thank you.... hope everyone is getting their 40.


 
WHAT? Only a part-timer? :whistling2: 





:thumbup: 

j/k


----------



## LGLS

steve134 said:


> thank you, thank you.... hope everyone is getting their 40.


40 are you nuts?


----------



## HighWirey

randomkiller said:


> 3 Nyc


It seems like Local 3 is one of the better locals in the USA, from what I read in my bootleg copy of the Journal. The public part is on-line . . .

BTW, what does 'getting their 40' mean' ? Certaintly not 40 YEARS?

Keep on truck'in men.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller

HighWirey said:


> It seems like Local 3 is one of the better locals in the USA, from what I read in my bootleg copy of the Journal. The public part is on-line . . .
> 
> BTW, what does 'getting their 40' mean' ? Certaintly not 40 YEARS?
> 
> Keep on truck'in men.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


40 hours per week


----------



## idoelectric

LU 130 New Orleans, LA


----------



## RUSSIAN

John said:


> one half--local 300
> In the past--local 595


Nice, I live in 595 jurisdiction. Where did you live when you were here?
Oh and been gettin far more then 40 for quite a while:thumbup: got 84 a couple weeks ago, sure made the govement happy


----------



## hudb

local 265, Lincoln NE. GO HUSKERS!!!!


----------



## frenchelectrican

Do former United Rubber Worker count??

if so ,.. Local 13 [ no longer there anymore due the company close up in that location ]

Merci,Marc


----------



## goose134

Local 134 Chicago USA. Getting my forty for six years straight. Knock on wood..


----------



## wireman3736

Local me myself and I:jester:


----------



## Thomp

wireman3736 said:


> Local me myself and I:jester:


Independences welcome here as well, maybe we can show you the value of a union. Thomp


----------



## LGLS

wireman3736 said:


> Local me myself and I:jester:


That's gotta be one boring union meeting! :blink:


----------



## wireman3736

If I joined the union then I wouldn't be able to afford myself.


----------



## randomkiller

wireman3736 said:


> If I joined the union then I wouldn't be able to afford myself.


Sounds like you sell yourself short. Never underestimate your own value.


----------



## wwilson174

*Local affiliation*

L.U. 134 I.B.E.W. 55 year member!:thumbup:


----------



## chenley

BackInTheHabit said:


> Not a member of any union.
> 
> Not many unions in residential.
> 
> Now working in commercial. Although there are several IBEW unions in KY, don't know of many contractors around here that are actually in unions. Don't believe it's common practice around here.


Not union either in Western Kentucky. Most of the large commercial outfits are, which is about 1-2 shops per county. We have been tossing the idea of joining the union here back and forth though.


----------



## fmelillo

Local Union #3 New York City


----------



## bobelectric

A.f.g.e.3848 American Federation of Government Employees 28 years.


----------



## gilbequick

Soon to be Local 379, Charlotte, NC.


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> Soon to be Local 379, Charlotte, NC.


 
Glad to hear it brother.


----------



## Chicagoguy

gilbequick said:


> Soon to be Local 379, Charlotte, NC.


Glad to hear it.. Did you end up having to test?


----------



## Thomp

gilbequick said:


> Soon to be Local 379, Charlotte, NC.


congratulations! Welcome abroad.


----------



## gilbequick

Thank you thank you, it's not "official" yet but it's 99% a done deal. 

I did not have to test. The union market here is very small, I actually didn't even know there was a union here until about a month and a half ago. When talking with the union rep there wasn't even a big push to put a lot of pressure on me to join the union. He gave me several union contractor's names and numbers that he thought would be a good fit for me and told me to call them up and set up interviews. After I get signed on with a contractor, wait 60-90 days to make sure that the union is the way I definitely want to go and then officially sign on if it fits. It wasn't a big sales pitch, just a "Hey, this is how it works and we're always looking for good people. If you want to give it a shot we'd love to have you."

If it's a good fit I'll sign on before than, I don't mind paying the dues for the benefits received.

After I'm a due paying member I plan on enrolling in the apprenticeship program asap! Experienced or not, I bet I'll get quite a bit out of it.


----------



## randomkiller

I don't think you would be wrong for making the investment. It has always been a positive experience for me.


----------



## Reseman

*Ibew 611*

IBEW 611, Albuquerque, NM ...............Lets go Lobos.


----------



## Thomp

Reseman said:


> IBEW 611, Albuquerque, NM ...............Lets go Lobos.


Welcome 611, Local 640, Phoenix here


----------



## gilbequick

Well, as of Monday it will be a done deal. My last day at my current company is tomorrow (Friday). Woooooo friggin Hooooo! 

Time to go learn to bend pipe for a change. Any pointers on a good place to start out bending pipe?


----------



## JohnJ0906

gilbequick said:


> Well, as of Monday it will be a done deal. My last day at my current company is tomorrow (Friday). Woooooo friggin Hooooo!
> 
> Time to go learn to bend pipe for a change. Any pointers on a good place to start out bending pipe?


Jack Benfield's manual. $20. Helped me a lot.
http://www.constructionbook.com/ben...anual-2nd-edition-0872885100/conduit-bending/

There is also a video/dvd you can get.

However, hooking up with an experience conduit bender would be the best.


----------



## gilbequick

I went and picked up an Ideal bender and a bundle of 1/2'' emt. Time to practice and make some scraps!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Learned how to bend 3 and 4 bend saddles this week! LOVE IT!


----------



## BackInTheHabit

gilbequick said:


> Soon to be Local 379, Charlotte, NC.


My parents are in Mooresville and my brother is in Concord. Just wondering what the housing market is doing in your opinion.


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> I went and picked up an Ideal bender and a bundle of 1/2'' emt. Time to practice and make some scraps!


Do you have a benfield bender book? Here's a couple good links.


http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ConduitBending.htm

http://mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf


----------



## gilbequick

BackInTheHabit said:


> My parents are in Mooresville and my brother is in Concord. Just wondering what the housing market is doing in your opinion.


Charlotte is the only Major city in the country to see a house value incline. Home sales have slowed though. Tract and smaller home sales are waaaaaaaaaaay down but large custom is staying alive. The people who can afford to buy their homes are still building and buying them. The company I work for now does nothing but very large custom and is still busy, never saw much of a slowdown.


----------



## gilbequick

randomkiller said:


> Do you have a benfield bender book? Here's a couple good links.
> 
> 
> http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ConduitBending.htm
> 
> http://mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf


Thanks, I'll be checking those out tonight.


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> Thanks, I'll be checking those out tonight.


Anytime brother.
Look through them, there are some cool tables and plenty of info also look at http://www.elec-toolbox.com/
and you do carry an Ugly's in your back pocket right?


----------



## faber307

Local #692, Bay City, MI


----------



## bulldog1770

*I shelved my ticket @*
*LOCAL 743 PA........:thumbup:*


----------



## Zubo9231

Not a member yet but hopefully Local 400 Monmouth and Ocean Counties,NJ


----------



## Adam12

Local 441 Orange County, CA.


----------



## ElectricIsDead

Just accepted into the apprenticeship of Local 477 San Bernardino County, CA.


----------



## bulldog1770

:thumbsup:

Congrats! Remember, be all you can be. Strive to learn all you can, and be the BEST Brother that you can be. Always remember, think for yourself and look at all sides of all matters. The UNION is YOU! Not the BA, not the shoppie, not the steward, its the combination of all members.


----------



## Silverback

Yesterday I was accepted into the apprenticeship of Local 292 Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## RUSSIAN

welcome to all the new members!
Bulldog, what does shelved mean? is it what we call "jamming a ticket"?


----------



## joeyuk

" shelving " your ticket means you stop doing electrical work and either all or a portion of your dues are waived. To return to working thru the hall your request must be approved thru the e board. Kinda like taking a break while maintaining your membership.


----------



## Thomp

RUSSIAN said:


> welcome to all the new members!
> Bulldog, what does shelved mean? is it what we call "jamming a ticket"?


He could have taken a maintenance electrician job. Either way welcome to the forum!


----------



## joeyuk

In my local "A" members work as maitenance electricians as well so doing that but not thru the local would not be allowed.


----------



## gc8dc95

I was accepted to the Local 231 Sioux City, IA a few weeks ago as an apprentice.


----------



## BP_redbear

IBEW L.U. 106 (western NY state), First year apprentice, Inside Wireman.

(Apparently I don't get inducted into the union until the end of my first 12 months).


----------



## spassalaqua

local 474 -- memphis tn


----------



## mr.sparkie

l.u.159


----------



## Whitechoco

Local 728 (Broward County, FL) Just recieved my acceptance letter into the apprenticeship this week!


----------



## blackhat 321

Local 11


----------



## Melissa809

Local 3 NYC


----------



## splinetto

Local #1 St. Louis Missouri


----------



## BEAMEUP

Local 46 Seattle Wa


----------



## nick

LOCAL 606 now rat and soon to be on my own making my own mouse traps :thumbsup:


----------



## Critter

Local 688 Mansfield, Ohio (but I live in Florida now)


----------



## william1978

I use to work for Local 379


----------



## unionwirewoman

768...used to be great to say that when you traveled (so I've been told ).....now not so much since they let every swinging **** in .


----------



## brian john

unionwirewoman said:


> 768...used to be great to say that when you traveled (so I've been told ).....now not so much since they let every swinging **** in .


 
You complained about out of towners in your jurisdiction, yet you say the best was when your local traveled??????

and you are a 3rd year apprentice yet you complain about new comers????


----------



## collin.thomas

I hope i can get into 292 when I'm out of school in May


----------



## Stan Mason

Local 26 Washington DC.


----------



## grumpy

*local*

new to site proud local union #3 member for 40 years


----------



## homerdave

Proud member of IBEW local 58, 11 years


----------



## sickytwisted

*Will be*

Locall 11. Los Angeles Califas ese


----------



## gilbequick

sickytwisted said:


> Locall 11. Los Angeles Califas ese


Haha, I know a guy who was in local 11, he lived out in LA for 32 years. The entire time he was there he didn't speak a bit of English, he didn't learn English until 2 years ago when he moved to NC.


----------



## Adam12

sickytwisted said:


> Locall 11. Los Angeles Califas ese


Wow, ST what a great way represent L.U.11. :no:


----------



## drsparky

Local 567 Portland Maine.
Transfered from Local 82 Dayton Ohio about 5 years ago.


----------



## sickytwisted

gilbequick said:


> Haha, I know a guy who was in local 11, he lived out in LA for 32 years. The entire time he was there he didn't speak a bit of English, he didn't learn English until 2 years ago when he moved to NC.


so what language did he speak


----------



## gilbequick

In LA he spoke strictly Spanish.


----------



## pawpaw702

LU 702 West Frankfort, IL


----------



## DDB1205

Local 1205 Gainesville Fl.


----------



## randomkiller

DDB1205 said:


> Local 1205 Gainesville Fl.


 
How far is the commute to Kentucky???


----------



## heath443

Local 443 Montgomery Alabama


Randomkiller have you never heard of travelers?


----------



## randomkiller

heath443 said:


> Local 443 Montgomery Alabama
> 
> 
> Randomkiller have you never heard of travelers?


Sure, use them on 3 and 4 way switches all the time :jester:


----------



## ibewwolf

I.B.E.W. Local 150, Lake County Illinois


----------



## MichiganElectrician

IBEW Local 58 Detroit, MI

We are all electricians trying to make a living.

Maybe we should try to stick together instead of fighting each other.

Just a thought.


----------



## MichiganElectrician

randomkiller said:


> Sure, use them on 3 and 4 way switches all the time :jester:


Random Killer,

Glad to see that you made it back from the Middle East.

I would like to personally thank you for serving our great country. :thumbsup:

Some of us appreciate your sacrifice.


----------



## Control Freak

Local 3 NYC


----------



## Speedy Petey

For anyone looking for it, the ongoing OT discussion in this thread was moved to it's own thread in this forum.


----------



## opop42

212 Cincinnati


----------



## 134fisherman

Local 134 since 1985 ,Have worked steady except for 6 months in 91 and now I work for a shop that went from 20 guys keeping busy for 10 years to nothing. Could be a bad winter might see the country any work out there? The union has been good to me and my family,my father is also a retired local134(1965 to 1985)local 110(1985 to 2008) electrician.


----------



## sgtdan

Local 14 Eau Claire Wi


----------



## Benny

local 14 Eau Claire, WI


----------



## splitphase

Local 25 LI, NY


----------



## tuefel hunden

Proud member of LU #16


----------



## brian john

Can I ask a question? 

What's the big deal which local you belong too?

Being a member oof a Local DOES NOT necessarily make you an electrician.

A more pertinent question would be are you licensed? (if required by you jurisdiction) and where do you have licenses are you a master or journeyman.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tuefel hunden said:


> Proud member of LU #16


 

Corps or Drakes?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brian john said:


> Can I ask a question?
> 
> What's the big deal which local you belong too?
> 
> Being a member oof a Local DOES NOT necessarily make you an electrician.
> 
> A more pertinent question would be are you licensed? (if required by you jurisdiction) and where do you have licenses are you a master or journeyman.


When the thread started it was probably asked to put people with a specific area.


----------



## BP_redbear

brian john said:


> Can I ask a question?
> 
> What's the big deal which local you belong too?
> 
> Being a member oof a Local DOES NOT necessarily make you an electrician.
> 
> A more pertinent question would be are you licensed? (if required by you jurisdiction) and where do you have licenses are you a master or journeyman.


Yes, you can ask a question.
Who said it is a big deal? It's a simple, direct question. "What's your local?"
Why don't you start your own thread titled "If your jurisdiction requires you to be licensed, are you licensed, and where do you have licenses, are you a master, or journeyman?
Really, that would probably be a good thread too. I like this one. It appears that many others do also... well, all but one...


----------



## brian john

BP_redbear said:


> Yes, you can ask a question.
> Who said it is a big deal? It's a simple, direct question. "What's your local?"
> Why don't you start your own thread titled "If your jurisdiction requires you to be licensed, are you licensed, and where do you have licenses, are you a master, or journeyman?
> Really, that would probably be a good thread too. I like this one. It appears that many others do also... well, all but one...


AHHHH Cause I was curious......


----------



## BP_redbear

Actually, brian, "Read nothing in to the instructions that is not stated."

The title of the post could apply to anyone simply residing in a local, not even an electrician... :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## 5volts

:icon_cheesygrin:local 2295 Los Angeles, CA


----------



## jimy38

local 38 cleveland ohio..............


----------



## tuefel hunden

MechanicalDVR said:


> Corps or Drakes?


 
USMC 93-97 MOS 2111


----------



## paul d.

this place is gettin cluttered up with jarheads.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tuefel hunden said:


> USMC 93-97 MOS 2111


 
Welcome aboard brother. Our numbers are growing nicely here.

Semper Fi !

Mike


----------



## desmond613

desmond 613 Atlanta ,Ga


----------



## sgtdan

Who's making fun of Jarheads now.


----------



## jbberns

#257 Jefferson City, Mo


----------



## Dembones

#291 Boise, ID


----------



## Southeast Power

Local 349 Miami

USMC MOS 6332


----------



## knaack134

134 Chicago


----------



## sherman

brian john said:


> Can I ask a question?
> 
> What's the big deal which local you belong too?
> 
> Being a member oof a Local DOES NOT necessarily make you an electrician.
> 
> A more pertinent question would be are you licensed? (if required by you jurisdiction) and where do you have licenses are you a master or journeyman.


As a union member you are obligated Not to hold a masters/Contractors licence unless you are a union contractor.


----------



## brian john

I came into the union with 7 masters and I know plenty of members with masters. Why would the union try to hold a man back from bettering his self?


----------



## seo

brian john said:


> I came into the union with 7 masters


Brian do you remember their names? I'm being facetious I know what you ment. Everyone who works for me has a masters license and our local has several masters classes. Education and licensing are encouraged.


----------



## Red Wiggler

Mother Local = LU 415 Cheyenne Wyoming
Current Local = LU 520 Austin Texas


----------



## ibew441dc

Electrical Foreman / Journeyman Wireman , from Orange County, CA here

IBEW LOCAL 441


----------



## Duncan

1316 Macon/ GA


----------



## jrbur

134 "the little local by the lake"


----------



## mr.sparkie

# 159 Madison Wi


----------



## j-dub

*1205*_Gainesville, FL. _
_ GO GATORS!!!!_


----------



## knaack134

brian john said:


> Can I ask a question?
> 
> What's the big deal which local you belong too? No big deal at all, to you.
> 
> Being a member oof a Local DOES NOT necessarily make you an electrician. Not being a member of a local does not make you an electrician either. makes you an electricain .
> 
> A more pertinent question would be are you licensed? Yes (if required by you jurisdiction)not required here in Illinois, any idiot with a set of kleins can legally be an electrician in this state. and where do you have licenses are you a master or journeyman.


 General Supervising Electrician, Chicago IL.


----------



## slickvic277

philadelphia PA local 98


----------



## PhatElvis

...too much information.


----------



## randomkiller

jrbur said:


> 134 "the little local by the lake"


 
Sounds like a line from "Murder she wrote"


----------



## sherman

brian john said:


> I came into the union with 7 masters and I know plenty of members with masters. Why would the union try to hold a man back from bettering his self?


 The union doesnt hold the members back only the contractors want this in thier contracts with the union for no competition obviously.


----------



## brian john

And the union complies WHY because they are in the contractors pockets? So the union does not want the betterment of their members.


----------



## PhatElvis

brian john said:


> And the union complies WHY because they are in the contractors pockets? So the union does not want the betterment of their members.


 I don't even know were to start with that, but I can assure you that IBEW is NOT in my my pocket. Not even close.


----------



## brian john

I am not saying they are I am asking why the union would hold back members to sherman.

I believe my local supports new contractors in a hope of gaining a larger market share and inproving their membership.


----------



## PhatElvis

From what I have seen IBEW has never discouraged its membership from getting a masters. However I have seen IBEW discourage certain people from joining.


----------



## brian john

PhatElvis said:


> From what I have seen IBEW has never discouraged its membership from getting a masters. However I have seen IBEW discourage certain people from joining.


YOu mean like pre 1960's it was a lilly white membership?


----------



## shunt trip

*Local # ?*

Spokane Washington, Local 73, serving the northwest for Over 100 years. 
20 year member.


Go Mariners........& take the Seahawks with you...


----------



## brian john

shunt trip said:


> Go Mariners........& take the Seahawks with you...


 
Now that is FUNNY...Is this you policy or is it an area wide hope?


----------



## PhatElvis

brian john said:


> YOu mean like pre 1960's it was a lilly white membership?


I saw it first hand and in person in the 80s, and I have seen it off and on since then. It's not the county club it used to be and you don't have to know someone to get in now but knowing or being related to the the wrong person can keep you out.

I have a traveler that has been working for us for 20 years now and the local still will not let him move his ticket and about once a year they try to make me send him back to the hall. It's very political, and I refuse to fire a good hand over politics.


----------



## jredwood301

l.u. 557 saginaw mi


----------



## refermech

28 Year Member IUOE L/68 Out Of Caldwell NJ


----------



## regieleeroth

ibew local union #5, Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## 5486

Local 9 NJ


----------



## eddy current

Local #586 Ottawa, Canada Eh!

Going to an IBEW hockey tournament in NYC Apr. 1->5
Anyone going?


----------



## s.kelly

666
Richmond VA
5th year apprentice


----------



## steelersman

regieleeroth said:


> ibew local union #5, Pittsburgh, PA


Local #26
DC Metropolitan area
VA state journeyman and masters license

GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## brian john

steelersman said:


> Local #26
> DC Metropolitan area
> VA state journeyman and masters license
> 
> GO STEELERS!!!!


No DC Journeyman's.


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> No DC Journeyman's.


no way! You kidding me? I'm not going into that city unless I absolutely have to. I hate it there and they're currupt. I hear horror stories about guys having to pay 2 and 3 times to retake the test and you have to keep paying the 2 hundred and some odd dollar fee. Screw that city and everything in it.


----------



## Southeast Power

349 Miami


----------



## Say WATT

Hi All.

LU 103 Boston


----------



## paul d.

welcome, boston!!!


----------



## Coop

First year inside local 275 West Michigan. 
Union Made Union Payed


----------



## Dembones

Welcome Coop, I started at 18. It can be tough but worth the trouble to start young. Good luck out there.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

local 26 DC. yeah....:thumbup:


----------



## Coop

Thanks man. I dont have any complaints yet, exept maybe my back aches but a good chiropractor will fix that right up


----------



## steelersman

Coop said:


> Thanks man. I dont have any complaints yet, exept maybe my back aches but a good chiropractor will fix that right up


two words. Inversion table.


----------



## Coop

Ive heard they kick ass and it sounds like rockin investment


----------



## steelersman

Coop said:


> Ive heard they kick ass and it sounds like rockin investment


I found one barely used for $100 on CL. Love it.


----------



## landers96

L.U. 129 Lorain,Ohio


----------



## Thomp

Welcome LU 129,I never would thought this thread lasted this long.


----------



## running dummy

Local 150 Lake county, Illinois


----------



## Worm 760

do u no Joe Calarie worked with him years ago ,i no he`s retired just wandering about his heath


----------



## stratcat134

Good Luck. ASK What your union can do for you in the way of Vacation , and Holiday Pay. ASK Why they allow members to stay at home providing Kons with alternative to your hiring hall. Ask about the international proposing a Nation-wide retirement plan, and what that means to Pen. Plan #5, #2.
Ask lots of Questions about full pension credits vs. partials. Ask about electronic "Out of Work" resigns, and How the "DayBook " hiring system has 1700 men waiting for a job, and the Kons have another 12--to 1500 sitting at home ruining their insurance eligibility at this moment.
My advice is to RUN a lot because the trade will ruin you if you continue to run for the Kons. 
Oh sorry if I sound Negative......."Just stating facts"


----------



## jshultz229

229 York,PA we have a good bit of work if anyone is looking, should be putting out book 2 guys by may-june maybe.


----------



## rlc3854

stratcat134 said:


> Good Luck. ASK What your union can do for you in the way of Vacation , and Holiday Pay. ASK Why they allow members to stay at home providing Kons with alternative to your hiring hall. Ask about the international proposing a Nation-wide retirement plan, and what that means to Pen. Plan #5, #2.
> Ask lots of Questions about full pension credits vs. partials. Ask about electronic "Out of Work" resigns, and How the "DayBook " hiring system has 1700 men waiting for a job, and the Kons have another 12--to 1500 sitting at home ruining their insurance eligibility at this moment.
> My advice is to RUN a lot because the trade will ruin you if you continue to run for the Kons.
> Oh sorry if I sound Negative......."Just stating facts"


So all this negativity and still you didn't list your local. Are you a quiter?


----------



## rlc3854

jshultz229 said:


> 229 York,PA we have a good bit of work if anyone is looking, should be putting out book 2 guys by may-june maybe.


Welcome brother and thanks for the positive information.


----------



## jshultz229

rlc3854 said:


> Welcome brother and thanks for the positive information.


 thanks man!


----------



## marcohms

member 490 and worked in 910,640,357,104,300,103,96 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mizterjimbo

*LA*

Big bad 11


----------



## sparky713

I know a few 212 guys one im sure you know


----------



## sparky713

<------local648 Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## RatTruck

804 Kitchener

/wave


----------



## Rockyd

1547 here...

We come from the land of Ice and Snow
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow. 
The hammer of the gods will drive our ships to new lands...


----------



## RonandSherry

Local 11 Los Angeles


----------



## Smarticus

Local 617, San Mateo CA


----------



## RonandSherry

Hey, Smarticus.
I actually spent some time with your brothers in 617, back in the late 90's. Funny that you should come right under mine.

Ron


----------



## Smarticus

Work the airport? Those were busy times. Hoping the new airport remodel starts soon, 
that should clear the books. 130 on book 1 right now.


----------



## RonandSherry

No, we didn't go to the airport. My brother and myself stayed intown. Did a lot at Oracle, on building 5. Then, did some smaller things. You guys took real good care of us. We thank you. 617's a class act.


----------



## unionwirewoman

brian john said:


> You complained about out of towners in your jurisdiction, yet you say the best was when your local traveled??????
> 
> and you are a 3rd year apprentice yet you complain about new comers????


I honestly paid no attention to this thread until this morning , when I came upon it gain . I find it funny that you continue to mock it , without actually reading posts . If you remember correctly , the post I made in another thread was about 2 travellers from back east who fell asleep in lifts , and complained about little things that weren't even in our contract . 

I never said travellers here were not welcome.....I only said when Local 768 hands travelled that we used to have a reputation for good work . We don't now because we let every swinging , organized **** into here because of our management in the local .

My point was , if a lowly 3rd yr app. had to teach 2 out of 3 journeymen to bend conduit....how good is our locals name going to be IF they decided to travel ?

I obtained our good reputation speech from my FIL who is retired after 50+ yrs in the UNION , and my husband who has been in it for 23 yrs . Both travelled outside of 768 for many yrs in the 80's when times were really lean . Including Michigan , NY , Vegas , Nevada , Wyoming , California , Texas , Idaho , etc. Many jobs which hired them out of the local halls found out they were from 768 and were very pleased . Don't try to make it sound like you know how it is here....it's just sad . Try picking on someone else , I don't take the bait too well . Just had to straighten this one out for myself . 

Good luck on catching another fish.....this ones smart enough to know when the baits dangling too close to get hooked .


----------



## steelersman

unionwirewoman said:


> I honestly paid no attention to this thread until this morning , when I came upon it gain . I find it funny that you continue to mock it , without actually reading posts . If you remember correctly , the post I made in another thread was about 2 travellers from back east who fell asleep in lifts , and complained about little things that weren't even in our contract .
> 
> I never said travellers here were not welcome.....I only said when Local 768 hands travelled that we used to have a reputation for good work . We don't now because we let every swinging , organized **** into here because of our management in the local .
> 
> My point was , if a lowly 3rd yr app. had to teach 2 out of 3 journeymen to bend conduit....how good is our locals name going to be IF they decided to travel ?
> 
> I obtained our good reputation speech from my FIL who is retired after 50+ yrs in the UNION , and my husband who has been in it for 23 yrs . Both travelled outside of 768 for many yrs in the 80's when times were really lean . Including Michigan , NY , Vegas , Nevada , Wyoming , California , Texas , Idaho , etc. Many jobs which hired them out of the local halls found out they were from 768 and were very pleased . Don't try to make it sound like you know how it is here....it's just sad . Try picking on someone else , I don't take the bait too well . Just had to straighten this one out for myself .
> 
> Good luck on catching another fish.....this ones smart enough to know when the baits dangling too close to get hooked .


you just keep on pigtailing you apprentice.


----------



## Marshall175

Local 153 South Bend Indiana


----------



## App.Electrician

Local 175 Chattanooga, TN. Little work out right now, 123 on book 1 and 500 on book 2 I think they said today at my Apprenticeship meeting.


----------



## Lady E

IBEW Local 3


----------



## drsparky

Lady E said:


> IBEW Local 3


Welcome


----------



## regieleeroth

steelersman said:


> you just keep on pigtailing you apprentice.


LOfreakinL


----------



## Gompers

I.B.E.W. Local #25
Long Island, New York (Nassau & Suffolk counties)
Any brothers looking for work call the job line (631)951-6199
#350 on book one since 2003!

And 'almost' everyone thinks I'm a troll, yeah - okay!:no:

Just call & listen brother.


----------



## Electrified

Local 236 Albany New York


----------



## captbam

starting monday, 26. woo pow!!:thumbup:


----------



## steelersman

captbam said:


> starting monday, 26. woo pow!!:thumbup:


Where at in VA captbam? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## captbam

Alexandria


----------



## steelersman

cool cool


----------



## joeyuk

I'll post here again. Originally local 52 merged with local 164 in 2000. Lets hope the last merge till I retire.


----------



## BigCL

477 San Bernardino, Ca.


----------



## iaredain

L.U. 676 here in Pensacola, Fl.

My father, grandfather, and uncle have always been out of 349 in Miami, Fl though


----------



## ElectricBrian

*IBE -a jw*

IBEW Lu 415 Cheyenne, Wyoming:thumbup:


----------



## brianl

L.U. 569 San Diego
and
Teamsters Local 911, Orange County

How's that?


----------



## WIREDOG

Local union #60 San Antonio,TX


----------



## unionguy

Local 80 Norfolk, Virginia here. BTW, randomkiller, have you heard this one yet? "Q- What does a local 3 electrician and a 3 way switch have in common? A- It takes 2 travelers to make one work.":laughing: Heard that one from a local 3 Brother.

Anywho, am I the only one here looking for work? It seems the eastern seaboard is pretty dry. I am starting to look into the mid-west for some work now. Has anybody got a lead on where to find a local working book off 2?

Appreciate all the help Brothers.
Guy Grimsley
IBEW Local 80


----------



## forrest

1393 indy here,Harlan elec. starting a long distrubution job in rochester
new york soon. heard it was about a three year gig going to have two to
three mechanics their for them also. alot of the equipment coming out of 
harlan in michigan and north carolina newer line and bucket trucks and tensioners and pullers out of l.e.myers in indy


----------



## Boneshaker

21 year member of Local 567 Portland Maine


----------



## scruffy

ibew 213 vancouver bc


----------



## forrest

1393 indianapolis outside dist and transfer,


----------



## sparkyy1

613!!!atl!!!


----------



## sparks134

lu 134


----------



## scott_8222

Local 424 Edmonton, Alberta
Hey scruffy, are the books moving at 213 (Vancouver)?


----------



## hairdog

LU 613 here.


----------



## 34sweetness34

lafayette,indiana 668


----------



## 34sweetness34

book 1-76 book 2-386


----------



## wilbilt

First post, great forum!

I work in IT and network maintenance for a public school district, So my "local" is CSEA Chapter 366.

BTW, my dad retired out of Local 3 NYC about 15 years ago with 40+ years in.


----------



## brian john

Damn and I thought we could make it through Labor Day weekend without a post in this section.

Your first post puts you in the dog house.:laughing:


----------



## wilbilt

brian john said:


> Your first post puts you in the dog house.:laughing:


The story of my life. Oh, well. Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## BillyJackncoke

First post here, but I'm in Local 136. My father was in 852 until he became disabled.


----------



## traveler

LU #113, Colorado Springs, "true" Book 1 hand, did my entire apprenticeship there!

Honorary Withdrawl....I am back in the service, getting my retirement, so I can afford to ride the books. Had to go back in the service....was getting hungry after 9-11~!

~Joe


----------



## crazymurph

Local 86, Rochester NY


----------



## Lucky

Local 424, the tar sands local.
Lucky


----------



## Lucky

I should have mentioned retired on huge Int'l Pension of just over $50 a month. bfd, but it helps pay my H&W. Drugs, dental, hospital and a couple other things not covered by Canada's so-called socialist health care at $54 a month. The Republicans in the USA don't like our health care plan here in Canada, but the GOP is owned lock, stock and barrel by the insurance cos.
Lucky


----------



## bluto69

Local #26 here


----------



## brian john

Where is LU 26 located???????


----------



## bluto69

local 26 is in washington dc
just signed book 1 last week on tuesday # 811


----------



## brian john

bluto69 said:


> local 26 is in washington dc
> just signed book 1 last week on tuesday # 811


Sorry I thought my location was noted (I removed it a while ago)

I am in Leesburg VA.


----------



## bluto69

Yea I just looked quickly didnt even notice where you were from  
But it seems times are hard all over 
I am a virginia master so I may have to start my own company just to make ends meet here seeing as I signed the book in Nov of 2008 at #350 and went back out 7 months later when I was position #150 taking that into consideration 7 months = 200 numbers it may be 2 years before I catch a call.


----------



## steelersman

Actually the main hall is in MD, not DC. Just sayin'....


----------



## bluto69

LOL ok Maryland but its known as the Washington D.C. local of the IBEW


----------



## brian john

With several halls, I would assume only one book? 

And I was working when there was only one hall and it was in DC on Nebraska Ave.


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> And I was working when there was only one hall and it was in DC on Nebraska Ave.


So this was before the one on Kansas Ave?


----------



## brian john

steelersman said:


> So this was before the one on Kansas Ave?


NO it was Kanas Ave, BUT the mind is slipping away. Nebraska, Kansas minor difference.


----------



## bluto69

yeah now there is 6 union halls for our local Landham, MD, Manassas,Va, Winchester,Va, Prince Frederick, MD, Roanoke, VA, and Charlottesville, VA and one book for the local hands. They do have a book 2 for travelers, and we also have two other books for residental Journeyman and residental workers who do not hold a Journeyman's license.


----------



## scruffy

scott_8222 said:


> Local 424 Edmonton, Alberta
> Hey scruffy, are the books moving at 213 (Vancouver)?


 not to bad it been steady over here


----------



## luminous

started out in 16 went to 511 moved on over to 1205, now i'm staying put for now at 1701 ,owensboro,ky


----------



## extrac

208 here, soon to be 488! :thumbup:










Work Hertz !


----------



## sparky105

21 st year with 105 Hamilton Ont.:thumbup:


----------



## IBEW501Ed

IBEW local 3 north
White Plains NY


----------



## IllMil494

local 494 Milwaukee, WI
2nd year apprentice


----------



## bward76

L.U. 340 Sacramento. Hello Brothers!!!


----------



## nunu163

LU 163 Wilkes-Barre PA


----------



## RIVETER

*What is your local ?*

My local is 369 here in Louisville Kentucky.

RIVETER


----------



## partyman97_3

Ibew local 34 from Peoria, Il here.


----------



## Harpo

LOCAL 102, Paterson N.J.


----------



## electrospec

Local #139 Elmira, NY


----------



## rdr

BackInTheHabit said:


> Not a member of any union.
> 
> Not many unions in residential.
> 
> Now working in commercial. Although there are several IBEW unions in KY, don't know of many contractors around here that are actually in unions. Don't believe it's common practice around here.


Henderson and Marine are the only ones I know for sure in Lex working for local 369 out of Louisville but not sure how many contractors they have total


----------



## evolau

Local 401


----------



## sparks134

*lu #**134*


----------



## cal1947

*cal1947*



Thomp said:


> 640 here


local 26 washington,d.c.


----------



## cal1947

*cal1947*



randomkiller said:


> 3 Nyc


local 26 here, have worked out of several locals , i would say local 3 was the best , dothey still have a 35 hour work week


----------



## MOGAL

#1 St. Louis


----------



## traveler

good to see a brother from St. Louis on here.

~Joe


----------



## MOGAL

THanks, Looks like your in the great big Sand Box. Hope things are going ok for you.


----------



## sparked134

134 here


----------



## traveler

surviving. Thanks.


----------



## Litlbeast

238 here.


----------



## MMiller

Local 474 out of Memphis, TN


----------



## minibdr

Local 3 here. Yes Cal1947 still doin 35 here and lovin it.


----------



## The Estimator

*Local?*



Thomp said:


> 640 here


Local #26 Washington, D.C. sinse 1964 lets see that should be 45 years:thumbup:


----------



## TNVOLSELECTRICIAN

#175 Chattanooga TN :thumbup:


----------



## steelersman

The Estimator said:


> Local #26 Washington, D.C. sinse 1964 lets see that should be 45 years:thumbup:


"since", not "sinse". I just so happen to be in the #26 also. Not nearly as long though. Only for about 6 years now. You should be retired long ago dude?


----------



## The Estimator

*Local #26*

[quote=steelersman;150980 :thumbup:
I did a few years ago but I am still a member.


----------



## djraynm

Local 3 IBEW NYC


----------



## Rmattson07

*IBEW Local 175*

IBEW Local 175 Chattanooga,TN


----------



## user10002

local 3 nyc


----------



## smitty1358

L.U.#58. Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## smitty1358

58 Detroit, Mi.


----------



## G-man

Local#3- N.Y.C.


----------



## cal1947

*retired and wore out*

g-man worked out of local 3 for about 3years ,in the mid 80's ,was treated real well


----------



## G-man

cal1947 said:


> g-man worked out of local 3 for about 3years ,in the mid 80's ,was treated real well


Glad to hear that.

Hopefully we'll have travellers back sometime soon


----------



## boulengerina

LU 379, Charlotte, NC & Greenville, SC.


----------



## 237sparky

Local 237 Niagara Falls, NY


----------



## threewire

Matt Watson local 756 Daytona Beach


----------



## cal1947

*retired*



minibdr said:


> Local 3 here. Yes Cal1947 still doin 35 here and lovin it.


 local 26 here ,local 3 is the best got treated real well up there:thumbsup:


----------



## DaddyPrimetime42

Local 11 Los Angeles, what up?


----------



## hot wire

LU 666 Richmond,Va


----------



## SGC622

Local 103 Boston


----------



## Ohmbre

Chicago Local 134


----------



## LGLS

cal1947 said:


> local 26 here ,local 3 is the best got treated real well up there:thumbsup:


You're welcome!  Who did you work for?


----------



## cal1947

*cal 1947*

worked for comstock on 3rd. rail on metro north railroad and on the traffic signal up grade in the


----------



## patriot

Local #262 / local #675 / local #102 how many more mergers???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GDRich

15 year member of local 379, Charlotte, NC Go Panthers!


----------



## buck570

570 Tucson AZ.


----------



## stephengips

Local 134 Chicago, IL :thumbsup: 10 years and going.


----------



## smw68

#2 on ranking list to get in. Local 68 Denver.


----------



## LogicDB

Local 38, Cleveland


----------



## sparks134

stephengips said:


> Local 134 Chicago, IL :thumbsup: 10 years and going.


LU 134 also 10 years!!!


----------



## milehiwire

I made my own.

Local -451 here!

I do all of the negotiating and everything. 

This year we are going for $78.00 an hour plus bennies.

None of us will work but we will feel warm and fuzzy. And will continue to pay dues.

The guys in my local will pay dues to me. After all, I am looking out for their welfare.


----------



## user4818

milehiwire said:


> I made my own.
> 
> Local -451 here!
> 
> I do all of the negotiating and everything.
> 
> This year we are going for $78.00 an hour plus bennies.


 Somebody throw this troll out.


----------



## milehiwire

Peter D said:


> Somebody throw this troll out.


Why?

You can join my union Pete for just $458.00 a month.


----------



## oldman

milehiwire said:


> Why?


I do believe you misspelled Local 420....


----------



## milehiwire

oldman said:


> I do believe you misspelled Local 420....


That would be loco 420. Nope mine is local -451. You can join as well oldman. Just pay the dues. Okay? I'll be there to make sure all is just oky doky.


----------



## milehiwire

Looking into what it will take to legally set this up........ I do not see how it could be.............. Never the less I shall strive.

I know you want to send money but please wait.


----------



## sparkmanrod

Local Six, San Francisco. This post has been open for two years and we have nobody in this list? Time to get onboard. Hello everybody. ROD


----------



## DoubleAA

Local 269 Trenton Nj.


----------



## professor poptart

776 Charleston SC and USW 216 Harleyville SC


----------



## sparknburn

local 530 Sarnia ONT


----------



## onekoolspark

IBEW Local 58, Detroit , MI


----------



## chas357

357 las vegas


----------



## Natedogxpx

Local 269 Trenton, NJ


----------



## knomore

288 Mason City, Iowa


----------



## gmbjr

LU98, Philly


----------



## Brother Noah1

Local #1579 Augusta Georgia


----------



## MNDan

L.U. 292. Minneapolis, MN


----------



## peanut136

Birmingham alabama local 136 hey brothers. 3rd yr app


----------



## mikeh32

local 150 lake county, Il

first year apprentice


----------



## J Snyder

Local 131, Kalamazoo MI


----------



## ibew292guy

292 minneapolis 12 county metro


----------



## yucan2

Local 134, IBEW, Chicago, 32 years.
General Licensed Supervising Electrician
USMC 1973-1975 MOS 0351


----------



## moman

Local 6 sf cali


----------



## Louieb

Local 400 NJ I resigned after 6 years


----------



## bulldog1770

Its not for everyone----:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER

#369 Louisville


----------



## TOO_SL:IM

Local 191 pacific Northwest Everett WA.run my own shop on the East side of the state.


----------



## bav_21

Local 804 Kitchener Ontario


----------



## pwrpckron606

*whats your local*

IBEW Local 606 Orlando, FL :thumbsup:


----------



## minibdr

This link from the feds shows that 32 % of electricians in the USA are union 
http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos206.htm


----------



## bulldog1770

minibdr said:


> This link from the feds shows that 32 % of electricians in the USA are union
> http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos206.htm



Yeah and 28% of them are laid off--waiting for a call... :laughing:


----------



## minibdr

See the jealousy guys lol ? Shame actually thats there perception. Here we have over 9,000 men working making 89 $ an hour and the contractors who could be rat aren`t and pay us instead. Why is that dogbreath? Because we are the best and some people beleave that the best is worth paying for ? Kinda like the people that drive toyotas as compared to the people that drive Jaguars. I like being the Jag and I`m proud of it! I~ll just keep my gentlemans job and you keep the scraps.


----------



## bulldog1770

minibdr said:


> See the jealousy guys lol ? Shame actually thats there perception. Here we have over 9,000 men working making 89 $ an hour and the contractors who could be rat aren`t and pay us instead. Why is that dogbreath? Because we are the best and some people beleave that the best is worth paying for ? Kinda like the people that drive toyotas as compared to the people that drive Jaguars. I like being the Jag and I`m proud of it! I~ll just keep my gentlemans job and you keep the scraps.


Jealousy? ME? 
Sorry Bud---I am a project Manager/ Estimator..
I spent along time in the LOCAL and in the non-union side also... Seen both--hence the reason why I am management now--keep your Gentlemen' s job--I'll sit in my AC office and drink coffee; post on here when I feel bored and reap the bonus checks from your blood sweat and tears...
PS--lowest BIDDER gets the job--- $89hr. or $49hr. all depends on what "I" estimate...keeps you employed or waiting for a call... :thumbup:


----------



## minibdr

And the jealusy keeps on a comin. Project managers are usless morons for the most part that get there jobs from knowing someone or blowin someone. I have seen to many jobs blown by know it all project managers. Thats the main reason the only way I accept a general foremans position is no project manager and funny thing is I work all the time. The people that can work with there tools do and the ones that can`t well they sit in air conditioned offices and read prints that are screwed up to begin with. You all come cryin to me when it needs to get done and I get it done for a price. Don`t forget the men get the 89 the foremans negociate and the good ones well you haven`t a clue. This is a great trade to make great money if you are good at what you do. This guy just finished bragging about sitting in his office getting paid to surf the net. Nice My guys get paid to perform. Remember also my friend if the unions either didn`t exsist or negociated a lower pay scale your pay suffers accordingly so your welcome loser. I have to get my boat washed now and get ready for the night shift. By the way there doggie that pays time and a half here do the math.


----------



## bulldog1770

minibdr said:


> And the jealusy keeps on a comin. Project managers are usless morons for the most part that get there jobs from knowing someone or blowin someone. I have seen to many jobs blown by know it all project managers. Thats the main reason the only way I accept a general foremans position is no project manager and funny thing is I work all the time. The people that can work with there tools do and the ones that can`t well they sit in air conditioned offices and read prints that are screwed up to begin with. You all come cryin to me when it needs to get done and I get it done for a price. Don`t forget the men get the 89 the foremans negociate and the good ones well you haven`t a clue. This is a great trade to make great money if you are good at what you do. This guy just finished bragging about sitting in his office getting paid to surf the net. Nice My guys get paid to perform. Remember also my friend if the unions either didn`t exsist or negociated a lower pay scale your pay suffers accordingly so your welcome loser. I have to get my boat washed now and get ready for the night shift. By the way there doggie that pays time and a half here do the math.


Yeah have fun on 3rd. shift--I'll have another cup of coffee---look at some prints... maybe LOW BALL this next project---Think I might get rid of this Foreman we have--dont like that he isnt moving the job along the way I bid it---dont want my bonus "Summer" check to suffer because of his ignorance---hey dude--been in the field---as a apprentice/JW- Foreman, GF, and Super----did the work--got promoted to where Im at---didnt know a person in the office-- who is jealous again? Now get back to work--you are losing me money! Dont have a problem with unions--guess you didnt read that I was UNION....??? Your time and a half at that rate is a nice tax for the the state you wont see but 20% of that if you are lucky...:whistling2:


----------



## minibdr

After rolling 20% into the 401 k the annuity and additional annuity I will. LOL Maybe I`ll not find that mistake that the project manager made but run the conduit anyway don`t tell the owner until the end of the project then I find it fix it in record time look like the superstar I am and get your ass fired so you can beg for another public urinal to manage. The jealousy just keeps on commin. I have yet to meet a good project manager because they all know if you can cut it in the feild you make the money out here. Just keep hiding in your office and get me another cup of coffee adjust your skirt and maybe I`ll pull this job out for you.


----------



## bulldog1770

minibdr said:


> After rolling 20% into the 401 k the annuity and additional annuity I will. LOL Maybe I`ll not find that mistake that the project manager made but run the conduit anyway don`t tell the owner until the end of the project then I find it fix it in record time look like the superstar I am and get your ass fired so you can beg for another public urinal to manage. The jealousy just keeps on commin. I have yet to meet a good project manager because they all know if you can cut it in the feild you make the money out here. Just keep hiding in your office and get me another cup of coffee adjust your skirt and maybe I`ll pull this job out for you.


Funny--I fired many just like you---LOL--you dont think I have an annuity or a pension? I also have Company stock and profit sharing... I project manage when Im not BUSY estimating---you seem to think its a "tough" job managing? You have not met any good managers? I cut it in the field hence the reason why they want my mind in the office over- seeing you monkey spankers...Lets talk when you are too old to climb a ladder--my office chair will seem like heaven to you---some of us use our brains at work--some use our hands---the smart ones look ahead and see that climbing ladders at 50+ isnt the smartest choice they made in their lives... Now get back to work--I need my bonus check as high as possible for my 2 week vacation coming up... One of 3 that I get a year (paid).... :whistling2:
You keep humping it in the field--I'll stay busy in my office---hope I dont get a paper cut today---its kinds chilly in my office---is it hot outside? Like the old timers said--we will always need ditch diggers--now get back to work--MULE....


----------



## minibdr

Three weeks paid woooooooooow ha ha ha ha I get five and twelve paid holidays five paid sick/personal days and five paid picket days. I at fifty will be where I am now running work from my trailer with my company car outside of it. Was a tough night found another project manager error and will sit on it until he squirms and I make him look like the loser you all are because you know nothing about the job.You were never a super either because if you ever were you still would be unless you ran the company into the ground?? Did you? Well I have to get some shut eye now taking a personal day my dad wants to go fishing tomorow on my new boat I was working on today the new GPS should be fun to play with. Hey have a nice day. God I love this job.


----------



## slickvic277

bulldog1770 said:


> Funny--I fired many just like you---LOL--you dont think I have an annuity or a pension? I also have Company stock and profit sharing... I project manage when Im not BUSY estimating---you seem to think its a "tough" job managing? You have not met any good managers? I cut it in the field hence the reason why they want my mind in the office over- seeing you monkey spankers...Lets talk when you are too old to climb a ladder--my office chair will seem like heaven to you---some of us use our brains at work--some use our hands---the smart ones look ahead and see that climbing ladders at 50+ isnt the smartest choice they made in their lives... Now get back to work--I need my bonus check as high as possible for my 2 week vacation coming up... One of 3 that I get a year (paid).... :whistling2:
> You keep humping it in the field--I'll stay busy in my office---hope I dont get a paper cut today---its kinds chilly in my office---is it hot outside? Like the old timers said--we will always need ditch diggers--now get back to work--MULE....




I always like the look on the NEW super's face when he finds out that the "monkey humpin in the field" makes way more money then him.:laughing:


----------



## bulldog1770

minibdr said:


> Three weeks paid woooooooooow ha ha ha ha I get five and twelve paid holidays five paid sick/personal days and five paid picket days. I at fifty will be where I am now running work from my trailer with my company car outside of it. Was a tough night found another project manager error and will sit on it until he squirms and I make him look like the loser you all are because you know nothing about the job.You were never a super either because if you ever were you still would be unless you ran the company into the ground?? Did you? Well I have to get some shut eye now taking a personal day my dad wants to go fishing tomorow on my new boat I was working on today the new GPS should be fun to play with. Hey have a nice day. God I love this job.


I figured you wouldnt be able to do the math it is a (2) wk vacation (3) of them equal (6) wks. Plus 2 wks (sick) Plus (1) between XMAS-New Yrs. Plus all Holidays and a "floating" week. All can concur year after year---I have probably 6 months--or I can "cash" it in at will...

I was a Super---again I was promoted--the office takes the cream of the crop--the money maker, the guy that knows the job inside and out. No never ran a company into the ground have brought ONE out of the ground--went from 3 Electricians to 40... The one I work for now---has 10 offices nation wide We hire out of the UNION HALLS--my branch has the highest profit margins in the whole corporation. Think I'll work from home tomorrow. What about you "big bad foreman"? Can ya do that big guy? Hey thank god I was in your shoes--at least I know how to treat my workforce--and if I do screw up---I work with them to fix whatever it is... My men respect me and I them... My Supers come to me when they see a problem--sitting on it--like you say you will; only gets "you" on the "waiting for a call list"... Make it happen or it happens to you---I see whats on PAPER and specs---cant fore-see it all... Thats what you guys are to do, on the ground... :thumbup:


----------



## bulldog1770

slickvic277 said:


> I always like the look on the NEW super's face when he finds out that the "monkey humpin in the field" makes way more money then him.:laughing:


Yeah he thinks about you when he is in AC office---looking at his bonus check... yea most make more an hr. but you guys never see the "long term".. Company Stock options, bonus checks, Paid time off, vacation homes (free) My bonus check last year was as much as my top guy made in a year... So thats a look that you wont see--because it creates animosity, with the monkey population--like I said the harder you work--the more I make--- Its what is behind closed doors that you guys never see--that makes it worthwhile to "NOT" be in the field making $85hr..... My package is twice that and then some... My job is rewarding and very comfy----did i like being in the field--sure did--do I like this better---yes--sometimes I have to make a decision i dont want to make --like get rid of someone I like--but the bottom line; is what dictates ALL.. WE all KNOW those "heroes" in the field--then make a mistake and its bye bye--hero--NEXT---:whistling2:


----------



## minibdr

Your very big on the AC and the office comments. We low lifes out here that actually build the buildings , trouble shoot the messes you guys create and do it all in such a manner that there is enough money left over that they can pay for things they don`t need like project manegers. Really now what is a project manager? What do you do that can`t be done on the job? If a project manager is actually needed it`s because the company doesn`t hire the right men for the job.My apprentice can run most of these jobs with the exception of some of the fiber splicing and things he hasn`t been trained in yet. Other then that why do you exsist? Do you get the owner coffee when he needs it? Do you delever the prints from the shop to the job I love it when these idoits show up on the job with there shoes on and get a little dirt on them. How about when you order new made in china fittings that fall apart in my mens hands and the savings cost the owner more because my guys have to install three compression fittings to get one that works and when thats four inch emt on a scaffol it gets time consuming but that project manager saved a buck. Or the pre made temp light that gets sent to the job because the project manager says it will save a buck but none of the drops fall where you need them so we have to add to it anyway to keep the GC happy. You don`t realise a happy GC is an easy GC to work with but in your AC office you don`t see that. You are just another obsticle to deal with in the smooth progresion of a construction project so sit there make less then any good GF and be happy that you are so helpfull to the job. We don`t need you never did never will your like a condom when she is on the pill just not needed except for the owner to say I have one. Get lost I have work to do. Someone has to. lol


----------



## bulldog1770

minibdr said:


> Your very big on the AC and the office comments.
> 
> --showing 2 different worlds..
> 
> We low lifes out here that actually build the buildings , trouble shoot the messes you guys create
> 
> ---create a troubleshooting incident? How is that--you run the job oversee the work--not me---if it gets messed up--I didnt do it - you did..
> 
> 
> and do it all in such a manner that there is enough money left over that they can pay for things they don`t need like project manegers. Really now what is a project manager? What do you do that can`t be done on the job?
> 
> ---I only "manage" projects when not bidding them--not very often--but yes--you guys need over-seeing now and then..
> 
> If a project manager is actually needed it`s because the company doesn`t hire the right men for the job.
> 
> ---yeah right--they are needed--Foreman Supers dont and cant do "all" the correct paperwork..
> 
> My apprentice can run most of these jobs with the exception of some of the fiber splicing and things he hasn`t been trained in yet. Other then that why do you exsist?
> 
> ---well I bet your Apprentice cant run the $350 Million projects we get...
> 
> Do you get the owner coffee when he needs it?
> 
> ---I am in New York he is in Cali---so aghhh no----do you??
> 
> Do you delever the prints from the shop to the job I love it when these idoits show up on the job with there shoes on and get a little dirt on them.
> 
> --we have a take-off meeting at the AC Office---he gets 5-10 sets of drawings there---we dont hand them over after the job starts--who does that???
> 
> 
> How about when you order new made in china fittings that fall apart in my mens hands and the savings cost the owner more because my guys have to install three compression fittings to get one that works and when thats four inch emt on a scaffol it gets time consuming but that project manager saved a buck.
> 
> --sounds like a Super who doesnt have the balls to demand exactly what he wants from the office????
> 
> 
> Or the pre made temp light that gets sent to the job because the project manager says it will save a buck but none of the drops fall where you need them so we have to add to it anyway to keep the GC happy.
> 
> --we are the GC---we dont work for them! yes save a buck is good--you should learn it..
> 
> 
> You don`t realise a happy GC is an easy GC to work with but in your AC office you don`t see that.
> 
> --I am the HAPPY GC--we arent a electrical contractor we are the GC---we self-perform "most of our electrical work" through the IBEW Halls....
> 
> 
> You are just another obsticle to deal with in the smooth progresion of a construction project so sit there make less then any good GF and be happy that you are so helpfull to the job. We don`t need you never did never will your like a condom when she is on the pill just not needed except for the owner to say I have one. Get lost I have work to do. Someone has to. lol
> 
> --The only way I bother my guys is Pizza on a Friday lunch--i bring it---yes I hate when my shoes get dirty---I have a uniform to wear just like you. My guys love when I come to the job--I say hi to everyone---deal with any issues and make sure they know any kiss-asses--will get sent right back to the HALL.. Sounds like your picture of Leadership--doesnt fit in my world.. Oh--BTW---MANY job now "require" by the SPECS--that a "PROJECT MANAGER" remain on-site during working hours--so sounds like you better get used to it----- I'll stay in my office and bid work... I'll send the guy that love managing to the jobs...


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Widestance_Politics

Local 291, first time poster, organized hand...all the self-stroking occurring in this thread is leaving a mess......


----------



## bulldog1770

Widestance_Politics said:


> Local 291, first time poster, organized hand...all the self-stroking occurring in this thread is leaving a mess......


tell me about it---god forbid someone gets out of the trenches and into management you would think they (Union) would be happy one of theirs made it up the ladder--god forbid things might get better for them...
:whistling2:


----------



## Skipp

minibdr said:


> See the jealousy guys lol ? Shame actually thats there perception. Here we have over 9,000 men working making 89 $ an hour and the contractors who could be rat aren`t and pay us instead. Why is that dogbreath? Because we are the best and some people beleave that the best is worth paying for ? Kinda like the people that drive toyotas as compared to the people that drive Jaguars. I like being the Jag and I`m proud of it! I~ll just keep my gentlemans job and you keep the scraps.


 Journeymen get $89 an hour in your area? Thats double of what I get. I have 18 years in and make $2 more an hour than what Local 11 is paying their Journeymen. Good job your doing alright. Sure I would like $40 more an hour, but no jealousy here. I don't judge a man on what he drives or makes. If I'm a lowlife because I like my Chevy and not Jaguars. Then so be it. Thats such a shallow statement I can't even believe your a working man. You sound like an arrogant douchebag saying you drive a POS European sportscar makes you better than us. Sorry, thats just how read your post. You may be a super cool guy, but it sure does not show here.


----------



## bulldog1770

Skipp said:


> Journeymen get $89 an hour in your area? Thats double of what I get. I have 18 years in and make $2 more an hour than what Local 11 is paying their Journeymen. Good job your doing alright. Sure I would like $40 more an hour, but no jealousy here. I don't judge a man on what he drives or makes. If I'm a lowlife because I like my Chevy and not Jaguars. Then so be it. Thats such a shallow statement I can't even believe your a working man. You sound like an arrogant douchebag saying you drive a POS European sportscar makes you better than us. Sorry, thats just how read your post. You may be a super cool guy, but it sure does not show here.



What the "biglife" isnt telling you is the fact that the $89 is chopped up--- in his paycheck is probably $40-45hr. the rest goes into his health and welfare package--probably $4-9hr. $4-9hr in his pension fund, union gets 3%.. and so on---so he might make $1600-1800 a week in his envelope minus taxes and the way he talks---child support payments he probably takes home--$1,100 to $1300 a week...
While the very high majority of union workers DONT get a company vehicle-now you can minus the vehicle $$$$ from every check also---the big Dodge Ram Full Pick-up might get 13-15 MPG--- So the scraps he is talking about he obviously doesnt know that NON-union has alot of company vehicles and also have pension and annuity funds.. Like I have always said--one side doesnt know the other---and your "HOURLY RATE" isnt exactly what goes in the envelope...:whistling2:


----------



## iwa

local 340. sacramento, ca


----------



## SeabeeBob134

Local 134 Chicago Illinois


----------



## Wattsup?

Local Union 595 Dublin, CA


----------



## IBEW269

269:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277

IBEW269 said:


> 269:thumbup:


Welcome to the loony bin :thumbup:
One of my closest friends is a 269 member.

Oh, I'm a 98 guy.


----------



## Savage16

Local #36 SMW, st. louis missouri


----------



## ts341

540 Canton,Ohio


----------



## Savage16

work union, LIVE BETTER


----------



## nomad

Local 76 but have been in NODAK for 5 yrs due to my wife's job (military) and soon will be heading to AK in Feb for 4 yrs due to wife's job.


----------



## tru2776

LU 776 Charleston S.C.


----------



## gbear

IBEW LOCAL 295 Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## jwjrw

Rat shop local #1 :jester::laughing:


----------



## Flyinlab

Local 363 here


----------



## SolarSparky

My first post in the forum! 

Local 159, Madison, WI.


----------



## danhasenauer

Local 86 Rochester, NY


----------



## Flyinlab

Flyinlab said:


> Local 363 here



Local 363 Harriman, NY


----------



## Dannyboy269

L.U. 269 here


----------



## Triple Nickel

IBEW local 280 Central Oregon


----------



## theowl

Local 477 here, san bernardino inyo & mono counties.


----------



## j30rndmag

local 613 here


----------



## SlickWill613

LU 613, Ratlanta GA

Not hating, I'm here too.


----------



## j30rndmag

SlickWill613 said:


> LU 613, Ratlanta GA
> 
> Not hating, I'm here too.


lol roger that. I honestly don't know how bad it is down there. I am in athens ga


----------



## Balthazar

oooo 3rd 424 member here


----------



## Wirenuting

Local R7-51


----------



## blusolstice

LU 20 here


----------



## ohmdoctor

L.U.595 Alameda County,Ca checking in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boblu22

Local 22 Omaha. Where's all the work??????????/


----------



## EstR13

L.u. 134


----------



## PWSJATC

L.U. 141 Wheeling WV


----------



## Zog

501st legion
www.501st.com


----------



## ff500

Local 103 - Boston


----------



## RoadDawg

Local 25 here


----------



## pugz134

134 Chicago


----------



## Dave loco 11

*yuh*

Local 11 los Angeles. Not a whole lot of work for us right now.


----------



## vasparky27

local 80 Norfolk Va here


----------



## JIW58

Local 58 Detroit here


----------



## Frank Mc

http://www.etu.asn.au/

VIC local here ;-)

Frank


----------



## prepressman

San Jose, CA 332.


----------



## prepressman

Local 332. San Jose, CA


----------



## Ziggy

Local 73 Spokane,Washington.


----------



## sparks701

15 years local 701, Dupage county Illinois.:thumbsup:


----------



## rosebud1976

Local 357 brothers and sisters


----------



## Fractured

332 Santa Clara County, CA


----------



## electrolover

union in dallas is very weak. they call it the local 20. i dont plan on joining


----------



## Bildo

613 Atl, Ga. And I thank God for the AEJACT for the OTJ and classroom training that I received. I paid a $20 application fee and kept my grades up. Where else can you get that kind of training for 20 bucks.


----------



## DoCJohnny

Bildo said:


> 613 Atl, Ga. And I thank God for the AEJACT for the OTJ and classroom training that I received. I paid a $20 application fee and kept my grades up. Where else can you get that kind of training for 20 bucks.


Wow, that's odd.

My local charges a $20 application fee too, but they also charge around $500 to get into the local, $135 every 3 months, and over $1 per hour that you work, that's out of your money. The JATC takes money out of the package, my local is 1%, you'll be paying that for the rest of your life. Our sister local is 2.5% to the JATC taken out of the package.


----------



## rosebud1976

What local are you from? Those are high fees brother!!!!


----------



## DoCJohnny

rosebud1976 said:


> What local are you from? Those are high fees brother!!!!


Local 102


----------



## Bildo

Yes, because I choose to stay in the union, there is some money that I do not even see that goes to training those that are in the apprenticeship now. We do not have to be a union brother until we turn out. We are highly encouraged to join before that and the initiation money is to join the union. Not for any tuition or books. My point is that i don't know where else you can find training that has a potential to pay you $25+ per hr and benefits for 20 dollars. I have been to college. It was real expensive.


----------



## jeff lu 223

ibew LU 223


----------



## DoCJohnny

Bildo said:


> Yes, because I choose to stay in the union, there is some money that I do not even see that goes to training those that are in the apprenticeship now. We do not have to be a union brother until we turn out. We are highly encouraged to join before that and the initiation money is to join the union. Not for any tuition or books. My point is that i don't know where else you can find training that has a potential to pay you $25+ per hr and benefits for 20 dollars. I have been to college. It was real expensive.


My point is that no one is giving you anything, you are paying for it and will continue to pay for it. 

Your hard work is what supports the union, not the other way around.


----------



## Brother Noah1

DoCJohnny said:


> My point is that no one is giving you anything, you are paying for it and will continue to pay for it.
> 
> Your hard work is what supports the union, not the other way around.


 That is all I expect is fair wages for a fair days work. You know there are those on this site that denounce the union workers who think they are owed a free ride. I am happy to help pay for the apprenticeship program,cost of running the halls,pay all that keep the IBEW in business.Just curious when was the last time you were proactive in your local?


----------



## DoCJohnny

Brother Noah said:


> That is all I expect is fair wages for a fair days work. You know there are those on this site that denounce the union workers who think they are owed a free ride. I am happy to help pay for the apprenticeship program,cost of running the halls,pay all that keep the IBEW in business.


 I can't say that I am happy about paying as much as I do just like I can't say that I am happy paying taxes. I know that I have to pay some money, but in both cases I think I pay too much.

In the end, I never asked for a free ride, all I told the man was that he wasn't getting a free ride, he is and always will be paying for it.


> Just curious when was the last time you were proactive in your local?


Why are you curious? I take this as an attack, Noah. This has absolutely NOTHING to do with this conversation.

I am not proactive I my local in the least, I pay a very large group of men on average over $150,000 per year to do the work, along with a bunch of women secretaries and coffee servers $95,000 per year. You want me to go and do free work on top of that as well? 

And people wonder why I am looking to get out of the union?


----------



## Bildo

I did not intend to start a argument, and I ever said anything about a free ride. I was just trying to express my gratitude for this opportunity. Just trying to keep a good attitude. When I have a good attitude, I am grateful. when I am grateful, I am happy. Just want to be happy.


----------



## Brother Noah1

DoCJohnny said:


> I can't say that I am happy about paying as much as I do just like I can't say that I am happy paying taxes. I know that I have to pay some money, but in both cases I think I pay too much.
> 
> In the end, I never asked for a free ride, all I told the man was that he wasn't getting a free ride, he is and always will be paying for it.
> 
> Why are you curious? I take this as an attack, Noah. This has absolutely NOTHING to do with this conversation.
> 
> I am not proactive I my local in the least, I pay a very large group of men on average over $150,000 per year to do the work, along with a bunch of women secretaries and coffee servers $95,000 per year. You want me to go and do free work on top of that as well?
> And people wonder why I am looking to get out of the union?


Your post remind me of the those whom feel they are owed something, in your case for what efforts and money you have put in, you are not satisfied with what you are getting out of it. I am sure if you can afford to $150,000 and $95,000 then you do not need any ones help(it is not YOUR funds) Hey I am no fan of politicians within the IBEW but I do not hold them responsible for the position I find myself in life.You have many problems associated with your kids, that I have also been through in my past and not once through all my trials did I turn and point a blame finger at the IBEW for my woes.Oh yeah by the way not only do I help other Brothers and Sisters and or the union in my own time for free but I also help the communities and other people not associated with the unions, yes for free. I do wish you well in your decisions in life but I am well aware that the dues and assessments we pay our unions are mere pennies to the income we CAN EARN compared to whats available to the nonunion sector.


----------



## DoCJohnny

Brother Noah said:


> Your post remind me of the those whom feel they are owed something,


Well of course I am owed something Noah, that is what I pay for. 

Do you think I just donate thousands of dollars per year to the union out of the kindness of my heart??
I pay the union big money to represent me and to find me work thru their referral service. I certainly feel that I am owed those things.




> in your case for what efforts and money you have put in, you are not satisfied with what you are getting out of it. I am sure if you can afford to $150,000 and $95,000 then you do not need any ones help(it is not YOUR funds) Hey I am no fan of politicians within the IBEW but I do not hold them responsible for the position I find myself in life.


Well, when they are not doing their jobs but still get to keep their jobs because their family names, I do hold them responsible for not serving me effectively. 


> You have many problems associated with your kids, that I have also been through in my past and not once through all my trials did I turn and point a blame finger at the IBEW for my woes.


 If the local isn't doing their jobs, or if the IBEW is looking to dilute the only available jobs by bringing more unskilled labor in so they get more dues money, why not blame them?


> Oh yeah by the way not only do I help other Brothers and Sisters and or the union in my own time for free but I also help the communities and other people not associated with the unions, yes for free. I do wish you well in your decisions in life but I am well aware that the dues and assessments we pay our unions are mere pennies to the income we CAN EARN compared to whats available to the nonunion sector.


You may call it pennies, but I know for a fact that we contribute many millions of dollars to our local. For you to argue that is just plain wrong.

But this thread isn't for this purpose. Bildo, all I was trying it impress upon you is that everything that seems to be given to you *isn't*. You will pay for it, ALL of it. Even your wage, the union did give you that wage, you paid them to negotiate it for you. It's just like the way I just paid an accountant to get me back as much money as he can on my tax return. The only difference is that when he fails I find a new accountant. For some reason people like Noah seem to act like the union is handing us down gold for free and even when they fail to do as they should, they should still be thanked.

But this is all better elsewhere. To keep inline with this thread, I'm out of local 102!


----------



## Shockdoc

DoCJohnny said:


> Well of course I am owed something Noah, that is what I pay for.
> 
> Do you think I just donate thousands of dollars per year to the union out of the kindness of my heart??
> I pay the union big money to represent me and to find me work thru their referral service. I certainly feel that I am owed those things.
> 
> 
> Well, when they are not doing their jobs but still get to keep their jobs because their family names, I do hold them responsible for not serving me effectively.
> If the local isn't doing their jobs, or if the IBEW is looking to dilute the only available jobs by bringing more unskilled labor in so they get more dues money, why not blame them?
> 
> You may call it pennies, but I know for a fact that we contribute many millions of dollars to our local. For you to argue that is just plain wrong.
> 
> But this thread isn't for this purpose. Bildo, all I was trying it impress upon you is that everything that seems to be given to you *isn't*. You will pay for it, ALL of it. Even your wage, the union did give you that wage, you paid them to negotiate it for you. It's just like the way I just paid an accountant to get me back as much money as he can on my tax return. The only difference is that when he fails I find a new accountant. For some reason people like Noah seem to act like the union is handing us down gold for free and even when they fail to do as they should, they should still be thanked.
> 
> But this is all better elsewhere. To keep inline with this thread, I'm out of local 102!


You can't find your own work , i'm booked into June with remods, new work and additions.


----------



## Brother Noah1

DoCJohnny said:


> Well of course I am owed something Noah, that is what I pay for.
> 
> Do you think I just donate thousands of dollars per year to the union out of the kindness of my heart??
> I pay the union big money to represent me and to find me work thru their referral service. I certainly feel that I am owed those things.
> 
> 
> Well, when they are not doing their jobs but still get to keep their jobs because their family names, I do hold them responsible for not serving me effectively.
> If the local isn't doing their jobs, or if the IBEW is looking to dilute the only available jobs by bringing more unskilled labor in so they get more dues money, why not blame them?
> 
> You may call it pennies, but I know for a fact that we contribute many millions of dollars to our local. For you to argue that is just plain wrong.
> 
> But this thread isn't for this purpose. Bildo, all I was trying it impress upon you is that everything that seems to be given to you *isn't*. You will pay for it, ALL of it. Even your wage, the union did give you that wage, you paid them to negotiate it for you. It's just like the way I just paid an accountant to get me back as much money as he can on my tax return. The only difference is that when he fails I find a new accountant. For some reason people like Noah seem to act like the union is handing us down gold for free and even when they fail to do as they should, they should still be thanked.
> 
> But this is all better elsewhere. To keep inline with this thread, I'm out of local 102!


 Union dues run around $350 a year and assessments in your local the last time I worked there were I believe 2% Now as far as thousands of dollars, you lost me but your scale is what in the mid $40's by my calculations maybe $85-95k a year for 40 hours so yes you could possibly pay that much in your tax deductible assessments, now ask your open shops how much they earn a year.I do not deny we have problems in the IBEW but your rants are skewed. What I think is we pay for the hall to represent us at a fair rate considering our return. Now I know that 164 had work for tramps a year or so ago.Several nukes have outages in your area.Hey if there is merit in your rant I have no problem jumping on board but the cost is too high to be in the union is a double negative(does not add up) I do not expect anything for free but I do respect the positive impact that the IBEW has had on our lives.


----------



## Local 952

Local 952 Ventura, CA. Havent had more than 3 days off that I didnt ask for in 6 years. Love my Local!


----------



## RedHeadElectric

IBEW Local 558..Sheffield/Huntsville Alabama :thumbsup:


----------



## chris856

Local 46... Seattle, WA


----------



## TobaSpark2085

Local 2085 Manitoba! rock on canada


----------



## AndyHarrington

I'm from London not sure how to become a member of the union over here would like to relocate to new Zealand or Australia was wondering if anyone knew of any good jobs were going or where to look. Many thanks


----------



## sparx68

Local 134 chicago, IL


----------



## IBEW191

191 here, Wa state


----------



## pudge565

Well I guess I will be a member of Teamsters Local 628 :cursing: . The plant workers at work voted them in on Thursday and Friday with a 44-17 vote. I hope I still have a job in the next few weeks.


----------



## pablowest

Local 96.


----------



## Abcanfield

Local # 0! Only open shops doing anything as far as actual "work" here.


----------



## Mcgruff72

Just got accepted to an apprenticeship in 702. woohoo!!!!! meeting on the 9th hopefully i will find out more then


----------



## speed006

IBEW Local 1516 Jonesboro, Arkansas here. Currently working out of local 649 Alton, IL


----------



## dreamer

lu 494 here,newer member on this forum,been a member of 494 for about 23-25 years,nice to see you can still get alink for travellers.does anyone know of any books that are moving?here in wisc.nothing happening STILL. any input would be great.thank you.any halls at all!:whistling2:


----------



## garddogg56

L.U.567 Have Kleins will travel  I've Been Every Where


----------



## wireman5

5 Pittsburgh


----------



## wireman5

around 400 on book one. About 20% off at the current time. Thinks look like they will be booming in Texas with the new oil strike. We just elected a new Governor who is a republican with both houses controlled by the GOP as well. We maybe turning into a right to work state if the clowns have their way. Thats what you get when you are paranoid about losing your guns, are homophobic, against abortions and own a foriegn car.


----------



## safspir

Local 46 IBEW, Marine Division. Work in Dutch Harbor, Alaska


----------



## All-Circuits

Local 150 IBEW, but am disgruntled after 3.25 year lay-off. But please, no union hating comments. That helps me not.


----------



## Mcgruff72

Starting work on thursday. well that only took a month not as bad as i was expecting


----------



## r_merc

*New to the Union not new to the trade*

I was hired 2 weeks ago and am going to be IBEW local 2032.


----------



## fiftysix

Local 46 - Seattle, WA

"The world's finest brother****ers"

Sent using ESP - MADE IN CHINA


----------



## quietshane

Local 353. Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
Hello brothers and sisters :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocinante

*New to the trade*

1st year apprentice Local 102, Paterson, NJ :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy electrician

Thomp said:


> Independences welcome here as well, maybe we can show you the value of a union. Thomp


I am a EC in IL. I have been in the trade for 14yrs. I also hold an electrical license. I would like to get out of contracting and join the union. I am in local 176 Joliet jurisdiction. How would I go about getting into the union. I dont want to start as an apprentice as I have more than enough experience. I also went through HBI pre apprenticeship program and was HBI student of the year. Any help please.


----------



## All-Circuits

Go to local 134 NJATC and apply for the apprenticeship program. Simple as that. You'll have to take an apptitude so they will know where to slot you in.


----------



## crazy electrician

All-Circuits said:


> Go to local 134 NJATC and apply for the apprenticeship program. Simple as that. You'll have to take an apptitude so they will know where to slot you in.


This is the one problem I have with the union. Even though I'm licensed and I've been in the field for 14 years and I'm a contractor at that. The union feels that they are superior to me in the trade. But on the other hand if I was a huge contractor or an employee of a big non union contractor they would ask me to organize with no questions asked. If you want everyone to be union start accepting us non union electricians. Just because we didnt go through the union apprenticeship doesnt make us any less of an electrician. Electricity and code isn't any different if your union or not.


----------



## All-Circuits

crazy electrician said:


> This is the one problem I have with the union. Even though I'm licensed and I've been in the field for 14 years and I'm a contractor at that. The union feels that they are superior to me in the trade. But on the other hand if I was a huge contractor or an employee of a big non union contractor they would ask me to organize with no questions asked. If you want everyone to be union start accepting us non union electricians. Just because we didnt go through the union apprenticeship doesnt make us any less of an electrician. Electricity and code isn't any different if your union or not.


 You asked the question, and I answered. Sounds like you have a hang up. I am a licensed City of Chicago Electrical contractor and an Inside Journeyman Wireman. But it really doesn't matter because no-one is hiring, therefore I am starting a new job in 10 days in Afghanistan as an electrical foreman making way more then the union has ever done for me. Good luck with your decision, but I'm not gonna fight with you about union or non-union because I really don't care about that polarizing issue.


----------



## crazy electrician

All-Circuits said:


> You asked the question, and I answered. Sounds like you have a hang up. I am a licensed City of Chicago Electrical contractor and an Inside Journeyman Wireman. But it really doesn't matter because no-one is hiring, therefore I am starting a new job in 10 days in Afghanistan as an electrical foreman making way more then the union has ever done for me. Good luck with your decision, but I'm not gonna fight with you about union or non-union because I really don't care about that polarizing issue.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to start a fight. I just wanted to know if I could get in without going through the apprenticeship. I've done my time in the trade and dont want to start back at square one. I don't have a problem with the union. I just have a problem with the way they approach the non union electrician. As non union we should be accepted with open arms and be entitled to union representation without question. The union needs to take a hard look at why the IBEW was formed. It was formed to protect electrical workers and I'm an electrical worker. Union apprenticeship or not.


----------



## brian john

crazy electrician said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to start a fight.


Hard topic to discuss without some angst



> I just wanted to know if I could get in without going through the apprenticeship. I've done my time in the trade and dont want to start back at square one. I don't have a problem with the union. I just have a problem with the way they approach the non union electrician. As non union we should be accepted with open arms and be entitled to union representation without question.


Each local approaches this differently. Our local in good times had a very open policy to accepting open shop workers. There was an “upgrade program” to get them up to speed. But in my opinion a very wise and effective program for those with experience to join the local. I always felt if the IBEW could get the best of the best from open shop, the open shops would be left with only mediocre electricians and MIGHT decide signing into the local was a good thing.



> The union needs to take a hard look at why the IBEW was formed. It was formed to protect electrical workers and I'm an electrical worker. Union apprenticeship or not.



The issues involved in this are wide spread. Some areas have no open shop apprenticeship and therefore the union questions the validity of open shop workers. Some areas have limited work so letting in open shop men lessens the chance of an existing member getting work. Some places it is the attitude the union ferments. They take a high and mighty approach and snub open shop workers, resulting in bad feelings on both sides.

It is an issue that should be addressed at the international (head quarters) level and spread down to the locals.


----------



## kalexv12

Local #41 Buffalo N.Y.


----------



## All-Circuits

crazy electrician said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to start a fight. I just wanted to know if I could get in without going through the apprenticeship. I've done my time in the trade and dont want to start back at square one. I don't have a problem with the union. I just have a problem with the way they approach the non union electrician. As non union we should be accepted with open arms and be entitled to union representation without question. The union needs to take a hard look at why the IBEW was formed. It was formed to protect electrical workers and I'm an electrical worker. Union apprenticeship or not.


 Go to Local 134 NJATC and take their test. Even if you only get sloted in 5th year it will be worth it if you find a good company, if you want to just be a journeyman, or if you wanna run your own company with them go to Local 134 main office and talk to the Business Manager and chat with him. You really can't know what your options are unless you talk to them. Good Luck.


----------



## crazy electrician

All-Circuits said:


> Go to Local 134 NJATC and take their test. Even if you only get sloted in 5th year it will be worth it if you find a good company, if you want to just be a journeyman, or if you wanna run your own company with them go to Local 134 main office and talk to the Business Manager and chat with him. You really can't know what your options are unless you talk to them. Good Luck.


Thank you, and again I apologies for getting upset. I took your first post in the wrong way.


----------



## seabee41

local 214 railroad here


----------



## zawala

L.u. 557


----------



## IBEW191

191 In good ol Washington State!:thumbup:


----------



## Tom45acp

Local 596 Clarksburg, WV


----------



## chicken steve

the local here is almost decimated

it's really a _sad_ thing

i'm next to Springfield Vermont btw


----------



## user4818

chicken steve said:


> the local here is almost decimated
> 
> it's really a _sad_ thing
> 
> i'm next to Springfield Vermont btw


Is that really that surprising? It's not like Vermont has a building boom going on.


----------



## chicken steve

Peter D said:


> Is that really that surprising? It's not like Vermont has a building boom going on.


au contraire Pete

we were skibunny central for quite some time here

~CS~


----------



## Skinnyelectrician

Hi! I'm a member of Local Sh*t Can. When I told the foreman that the mens work looked like crap and there's a reason why the non-union is killing us nation wide in market share, I got sh*t canned.:w00t:

That's alright, I just tell guy's, "Don't ask me my opinion if you really don't want it!":blink:


----------



## chicken steve

JP Morgans famous addage was never so popular , eh?

~CS~


----------



## Acadian9

353 Toronto. Highrise sector.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician

Acadian9 said:


> 353 Toronto. Highrise sector.


WTF is that????? You only can work on High rises? If so, that's the dumbest thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## Acadian9

I'm not sure about all the details, but theres low rise resi, high rise resi and ICI and you need to take an exam to be reclassified. My company does a variety of things, but mostly high rise.


----------



## fowledup

Lu #340


----------



## mattjr79

Soon to be Local 613 Atlanta

I take my Apprenticeship Test next Wednesday!


----------



## Georgiaboy

613 Atlanta about to be a second year apprentice


----------



## RunningMan

1186 Honolulu HI


----------



## RunningMan

Local 1186 in Honolulu, but we're looking at moving.


----------



## dvegas

357 here


----------



## bear1985

local 145 here


----------



## Potential11

Local 11


----------



## Potential11

Local 11


----------



## donaldelectrician

IBEW 332 CA





Donaldelectrician


----------



## sparky970

Local 48


----------



## cccp sparky

My son Pavel, he leave my business for a union 48.


----------



## Mr Rewire

cccp sparky said:


> My son Pavel, he leave my business for a union 48.


 ndoshta nese keni paguar djali jauj Paval me shume para ai do te shkuar ne bashkimim 48.


----------



## Pompadour

cccp sparky said:


> My son Pavel, he leave my business for a union 48.


"in mother russia i was cardiologist..." your certifications in russia mean nothing here. go home if you miss your old electrical work. Pavel did the right thing. he will have a good retirement and better benefits than you can offer. do not begrudge him a better life.


----------



## steve v

Rocinante said:


> 1st year apprentice Local 102, Paterson, NJ :thumbsup:


 good luck im out of work a year and dont belive everything they tell ya.
I have to start my own company to see any work.


----------



## local 532

local 532 billings montana


----------



## sparks134

1344


----------



## Mrwirez

L.U. No. 5 Pittsburgh
GO Steelers!


----------



## Mrwirez

RunningMan said:


> 1186 Honolulu HI


Man are YOU LUCKY! Hope you are working!


----------



## Mptoth380

380 Collegeville pa

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Ty Wrapp

CWA 6360, Kansas City, 31 years.


----------



## tie003uk

Ibew local 82 dayton,ohio.


----------



## James428

*Locals*

Local 428 kern county California


----------



## King of Retail

Local Union 25 Long Island New York!!!!!


----------



## acalleo

local 474 Memphis TN


----------



## sbrn33

666. Norfolk NE


----------



## Island Electric

King of Retail said:


> Local Union 25 Long Island New York!!!!!


Is FJF Electric still around?


----------



## Jujitsu_Masta

L.U. 103 Boston


----------



## rosebud1976

LU 357 Las Vegas, Nv


----------



## shawnrmc

ibew 2085 Winnipeg Canada


----------



## Joule Slaw

Local 35, hartford ct


----------



## bigrob504

IBEW Local 130 New Orleans in here !!!!
That Dirty 130...lol


----------



## electricraypdx

*Local 48 Portland, OR*

Local 48


----------



## troublemaker1701

1701


----------



## cowboyznindianz

crazy electrician said:


> this is the one problem i have with the union. Even though i'm licensed and i've been in the field for 14 years and i'm a contractor at that. The union feels that they are superior to me in the trade. But on the other hand if i was a huge contractor or an employee of a big non union contractor they would ask me to organize with no questions asked. If you want everyone to be union start accepting us non union electricians. Just because we didnt go through the union apprenticeship doesnt make us any less of an electrician. Electricity and code isn't any different if your union or not.


 
you should be able to challenge the inside wiremans test of the local you wish to join....


----------



## Joshua122190

*Njatc apprenticeship score*

Hello I have recently taken an aptitute test and had on interview for the njatc apprenticeship and my score was 81.50. Given these times and my score what are my chances of being chosen? Also, I'm am very interested in this trade and whould like to know my career outlook if I take related classes at a cc and become a helper. Thank you


----------



## shock ur azz

Local 40 Hollywood ca.


----------



## kroy

Los Angeles Local 11


----------



## cowboyznindianz

cowboyznindianz said:


> you should be able to challenge the inside wiremans test of the local you wish to join....


 
Even in my local 180, you have to take the journeymans test even if you show them your hours....


----------



## jrkfceo

*local 375 allentown pa*

Local 375 allentown pa


----------



## Viccatt2

*Help!*

.......


Duplicate post and OT.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f6/help-short-calls-lost-insurance-repetitive-cycle-help-37395/


----------



## clefhiker

*Ibew*

Local # 606 Orlando, FL


----------



## T.J.

Mine will be Local 26, Washington, D.C. area, if I'm accepted that is.


----------



## Boomer

Local #236 ~ Smallbany, NY :blink:


----------



## don_resqcapt19

176, Joliet, IL


----------



## 691leahcim

728 Fort Lauderdale,Fl. New member to the site


----------



## NickPic83

IBEW L.U. 363 here!


----------



## EDDYG415

Joshua122190 said:


> Hello I have recently taken an aptitute test and had on interview for the njatc apprenticeship and my score was 81.50. Given these times and my score what are my chances of being chosen? Also, I'm am very interested in this trade and whould like to know my career outlook if I take related classes at a cc and become a helper. Thank you


Good luck. I got a 98.5 and was ranked 15 out of 20. The rest on on a wait and some have to retest because new comers beat them out. Even one on my buddies got a 90 and didn't make it. I'm out of San Mateo Local 617 though. Depends on your competition as well.


----------



## mwalt177

177, Jacksonville,FL


----------



## Glenalarmer

24 Baltimore, MD here.


----------



## ProdigalSon

IBEW Local 103, Boston, Massachusetts.


----------



## eejack

IBEW Local 164, Jersey City NJ


----------



## Hacker electric

379 here


----------



## Wingman2002

I am non union but the wife is IBEW local 50!!


----------



## keepdry

Local 701 DuPage County IL.


----------



## hagawv

Lu 968 parkersburg, west virginia


----------



## Thatman7

L.U. 177 Jacksonville, FL


----------



## icefalkon

*Hey guys*

Local 3 NYC here


----------



## Bildo

613 atl


----------



## electricray

local 103 Boston, MA


----------



## spiderneck30

Anyone here from local 25? If so hows work in long island at he moment?


----------



## Cjselectric

115 Kingston Ontario


----------



## bigrob504

Local 130 New Orleans:thumbsup:


----------



## Northbank

Local 48. Proudly serving NW Oregon and SW Washington! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1980

Local 379 charlotte


----------



## Cl906um

Local219 out of iron mountain, mi (u.p.)


----------



## nternes

*imp valley*

569 imperial valley/san Diego. Brand new apprentice


----------



## big2bird

441:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277

Chris1980 said:


> Local 379 charlotte




Charlotte has a local??
Hell, maybe there's still a chance for the labor movement yet. :blink:


----------



## greenman

EX 1788 , Now CUSW
Since 1999, CUSW has been challenging the idea of what a union can be.


----------



## D-Bo

greenman said:


> EX 1788 , Now CUSW
> Since 1999, CUSW has been challenging the idea of what a union can be.


Yeah we know. You've been plugging that sh*t for a while now


----------



## greenman

thanks:thumbsup:


D-Bo said:


> Yeah we know. You've been plugging that sh*t for a while now


----------



## strangerways

IBEW LU 90, New Haven, CT.


----------



## millelec

IUOE, Local 68 NJ (stationary division of Operating Engineers)


----------



## cal1947

*cal1947*

loca 26 here ,Washington,D.C. been retired about ten years


----------



## fatz14

Local #375 allentown pa.


----------



## Pompadour

Local 58 Detroit MI.


----------



## Total Control 103

103 Boston


----------



## Rollie73

Local 1852 here.........Cape Breton, Nova Scotia.


----------



## VtSparky

IBEW Local 300 Vermont


----------



## denny3992

fatz14 said:


> Local #375 allentown pa.


Is jake stallone still an organizer? 

Are the big boys still

Dieffenderfer
West side
Albarrell?


----------



## fatz14

Thomp said:


> 640 here


Fatz14-375 here :wallbash:


----------



## fatz14

*jake stallone, should be our" business agent"*



denny3992 said:


> Is jake stallone still an organizer?
> 
> Are the big boys still
> 
> Dieffenderfer
> West side
> Albarrell?


Jake stallone is a great friend of mine,he is no longer our organizer. jake should be our business agent !!!!!!


----------



## nternes

Anyone from 569 san diego-imperial county?


----------



## T.Jack

Local 68 Denver here. Just started last week, looking forward to learning as much as possible. Been a good time so far, my JW is awesome and so is the crew I'm working with right now

Happy new years everyone!


----------



## Privateer

Soon to be a 915 Tampa apprentice, orientation on January 11th. I Gained a lot of information on this forum when I was going through the process so I guess I'll say thank you to the community here. Happy New Year.


----------



## LegacySS

73 here which is Spokane, WA


----------



## 408sparky

Any traveling brothers or sisters that are certified welders out there? There's a long call that's been unfilled for a week and starting pay is $58.73.


----------



## V-ROD477




----------



## doublejelectric

Local 659 Medford, OR


----------



## V-ROD477

Local 477 San Bernardino, Inyo & Mono Counties. California


----------



## jplocal20

IBEW Local 20 Dallas Ft. Worth, TX


----------



## cal1947

*tofer1947*



cal1947 said:


> loca 26 here ,Washington,D.C. been retired about ten years


is anybody from local 26 here


----------



## Big John

cal1947 said:


> is anybody from local 26 here


 I was when I lived in VA. I think Brian John is as well.


----------



## JohnJ65

Local 306 Akron, Ohio 

State licensed for Ohio


----------



## Bearufisr

21 here


----------



## steve v

102 out of work 3 yrs starting my own business I can depend on them sorry


----------



## Andrea Bashaw

Ibew lu 82


----------



## Ted Kapusta

Local 194 Shreveport, La


----------



## 08sportster

IBEW local 8 toledo ohio,nw ohio and se michigan


----------



## nCharge26

Local 26.


----------



## Heavyduty53

LU # 508 South East Georgia !


----------



## slimticket

76 Tacoma, WA


----------



## artisanelec

LOCAL #3 NYC withdrawal card. Still paying my dues................


----------



## RevTap

Waiting to start my apprenticeship at local 292 Minneapolis/St Cloud MN.


----------



## Chris1980

379 charlotte


----------



## Sliver

292 Minneapolis


----------



## sdsparkyibew

Local 426 siouxfalls sd


----------



## union347sparky

sdsparkyibew said:


> Local 426 siouxfalls sd


I like the Sioux Falls area. Met my wife while she was living there. She lived on Phillips ave in a loft just down the street from Phillips ave diner. Damn good breakfasts. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FanelliBT

Any of you local 3 westchester guys on here could you do me a favor and message me I have a few questions for you.


----------



## Eapower

Local 26


----------



## GS_606

606 Central Florida


----------



## greenman

ex 1788
now c.u.s.w


----------



## wireman375

375 allentown,pa


----------



## battery guy

4th generation LU 269


----------



## mountainnelson

*Looking for a good local*

I have the required skills and requirements to become an electrician apprentice. My family currently lives in Canada, but we need to go back to the USA. We can relocate to any state, but are looking for a good IBEW with decent wages and steady work. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## icefalkon

.....


----------



## TheGoodLife_808

Eleven86


----------



## denny3992

TheGoodLife_808 said:


> Eleven86


Is that hawaii?


----------



## TheGoodLife_808

Yes in Hawaii


----------



## denny3992

TheGoodLife_808 said:


> Yes in Hawaii


Man was ur hall hard to find, i stopped in back in 2001 to grab a shirt. Would have live to work there!


----------



## TheGoodLife_808

Lol yah it's in a weired place.


----------



## 1badsparky1141

1141


----------



## relica85

IBEW Local 3


----------



## Canadian sparky

Local 353


----------



## fanelle

Local 286


----------



## Chrisibew440

Local 440 riverside ca


----------



## bigrube617

*whats your local ?*

Ibew 617. San Mateo county,ca (bayarea)


----------



## sparky_903

903 here


----------



## Mate

FIPOE FTQ CONSTRUCTION Only because I have no choice, in Quebec all trade are ''unionized''. If you want to work construction, you choose a syndicate, pay them 100$ and then you're allowed to work. After that, you pay them 20$ a week (directly off your check) and you never hear about them.


----------



## Potential11

Local 11


----------



## cal1947

*Cal1947*



relica85 said:


> IBEW Local 3


Worked out of your local for 3 years ,got treated real well ,in the 80's, made good money. I'm a retired local 26 hand


----------



## nickIbew46

3rd generation jw from lu 46 seattle... still quite a few on the books but some big projects and getting ready to break so work should pick up


----------



## southvalleysparky

Just read through 58 pages and didn't see a since 100 hand! Wow!

LU 100 
Fresh new JJ


----------



## iceman4160

30+ year member of IBEW Local 1426, Grand Forks and Fargo ND


----------



## ampman66

Local #269. Trenton, N.J.
3rd generation.


----------



## wizzy

Loc 79 Laborer (non electrician)


----------



## Wirenut6000

Local 257. Central Missouri.


----------



## Potential11

Local 11 Los Angeles California


----------



## phil125ca

115 Kingston, Ontario


----------



## unionelec

481 indy, indiana


----------



## Ol timer

*Union Member*

LU 429 clocking in since 77!


----------



## jefferyb_2

Local 145, Rock Island IL


----------



## ponyboy

jefferyb_2 said:


> Local 145, Rock Island IL


were practically neighbors


----------



## Chrisibew440

Potential11 said:


> Local 11 Los Angeles California


Loco 11 holmes.


----------



## Chrisibew440

Four four zero


----------



## jefferyb_2

ponyboy said:


> were practically neighbors


Where are you located?


----------



## IBEW501Ed

local 3 NY


----------



## wirediron28

Local 48! Portland oregon


----------



## gibson335

L.U. 353, auuuuuuuulright


----------



## Mich drew

Local 8 Toledo, Ohio


----------



## JBEB

LU 915 Tampa, FL


----------



## IBEW269

<------------:thumbsup:


----------



## neil_k

Local 159 Madison, WI


----------



## ibew415

Local 415. Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## HARRY304E

ibew415 said:


> Local 415. Cheyenne Wyoming


Welcome aboard :thumbup:


----------



## Blynch

local 616


----------



## italianredneck

Local 98 Philadelphia, Pa.


----------



## fisstech

just initiated last week

local 2085 winnipeg mb


----------



## zman98

Proud member of local union 98 IBEW,Philadelphia .Going into to my 25th year.


----------



## bradleyzoo

424, open calls up here. see u in alberta soon travellers. ibew424.net


----------



## bradleyzoo

with that said most open calls include flights from anywhere. we are busy. : )


----------



## irish134

Local 134, Chicago

https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts

Personalized tool pouches and t-shirts. Made by two Local 134 electricians. Any Local and City. They're pretty cool. I bought two pouches and a T-Shirt and couldn't be happier with the quality.


----------



## RickyS

IBEW Local 332 San Jose, California


----------



## Jarp Habib

716 Houston, TX climbing aboard


----------



## crooked

Ibew 353. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gguadagno1

Ibew local#3


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## union952

952 Ventura Ca... Work is slow


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## vasparky27

Local 80 Norfolk, Virginia apprentice here.


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Local 103

*Boston Here*

I'm Local 103 Boston Mass


----------



## nternes

LU 569 Imperial valley/San Diego


----------



## icefalkon

irish134 said:


> Local 134, Chicago
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts
> 
> Personalized tool pouches and t-shirts. Made by two Local 134 electricians. Any Local and City. They're pretty cool. I bought two pouches and a T-Shirt and couldn't be happier with the quality.


Welcome aboard everyone! Good to see new Union faces here!

The guy Irish posted about does great work! A bunch of us here in LU #3 have recently used him for some GREAT shirts!

Again...Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Black Dog

icefalkon said:


> Welcome aboard everyone! Good to see new Union faces here!
> 
> The guy Irish posted about does great work! A bunch of us here in LU #3 have recently used him for some GREAT shirts!
> 
> Again...Welcome Aboard!


Dam, I like that shirt....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## icefalkon

Black Dog said:


> Dam, I like that shirt....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


LOL then get one BD! He makes em for Boston too!


----------



## acp2002

Local 332, powering the Silicon Valley!


----------



## knobnspools

*Ibew 738.*

Longview, Texas, over 26 years.


----------



## radio208

*Local 100 Fresno, CA*


----------



## SupaSpark

Thomp said:


> 640 here


How much does the top journey person make in local 40?


----------



## alonzo73

Local 583 El Paso Las Cruces here


----------



## 25yrvet

Local 353


----------



## RubyTuesday

Local #379


----------



## 25yrvet

Sorry, IBEW local 353 Toronto.


----------



## 25yrvet

acp2002 said:


> Local 332, powering the Silicon Valley!


Just started a course on Electric Vehicles. Have you been to the TESLA Plant ?


----------



## EM1

Local 26 DC-MD-VA


----------



## cal1947

local 26 , retired. 13 years ago


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EM1

10 years to go for me.


----------



## ekraft

Local 573 Warren OH


----------



## Brain380

local 380 looking to travel for work


----------



## hawaii5.7

Local 1186. Maui, HI. Moving to Riverside CA next march. Anyone here from local 440?


----------



## hawaii5.7

Brain380 said:


> local 380 looking to travel for work


Hawaii got a lot of work!


----------



## TallPines

LU 576 Alexandria, Louisiana


----------



## Michael86

Local 11 "Los Angeles"


----------



## eLoHim015

Potential LU 11


----------



## nternes

LU 569 Got Mine


----------



## Axem

IBEW LU 357 Las Vegas, NV


----------



## oldbikeguy

IBEW Local #1
St Louis,Mo.


----------



## Rskillz15

IBEW local 24 Baltimore, MD


----------



## RLC52

176 Joliet Il 43 years


----------



## sparkylocal3

Local 3 NYC


----------



## cal1947

Local 26 , been retired 10 years worked out of local 3 in the 80's great local


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nternes

IBEW LU 569 San Diego and Imperial Valley California


----------



## local134gt

134 Chicago


----------



## DownInGeorgia

1579 augusta ga


----------



## dmule1

IBEW Local 43


----------



## aktrapper

1547 
Alaska 9oh7


----------



## youcancallmeseb

IBEW Local 568 - Montreal,Quebec


----------



## Rizwaan

IBEW Local 773 - Windsor, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Marktym

Hopefully 375 allentown


----------



## oilbnr

Local#58 Detroit


----------



## Globe Trotting Spark

Local #150 Lake County Illinois!


----------



## Divecoz

New to This board but NOT that Local.. I too am 701 IBEW and I remember when we were at 799 Roosevelt RD. :thumbsup:


ghostrank said:


> 701 here


----------



## funky_shoe

Anybody union in the Northeast Pennsylvania area? How busy is work going for you? In general, what is the outlook for the IBEW in this area?


----------



## Night Owl

*brotherhood*

IBEW local 445 and USW 332


----------



## leo26

Local 26 ......Washington dc


----------



## pete87

IBEW 501 NY ( now IBEW 3 North NY ) and IBEW 332 Santa Clara CA .





Pete


----------



## Shockdoc

funky_shoe said:


> Anybody union in the Northeast Pennsylvania area? How busy is work going for you? In general, what is the outlook for the IBEW in this area?


I'm originally from that area, it pretty much union free.


youcancallmeseb said:


> IBEW Local 568 - Montreal,Quebec



Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackman215

Local 98


----------



## kyle.daniels

*569 ibew*

Hello, just using this site. I have never been on any threads before. I just wanted to post a question and hopefully someone might know. I have received a 92 on my interview for the local 569. I was wondering if this was a good score or not.


----------



## funky_shoe

Shockdoc said:


> I'm originally from that area, it pretty much union free.


union free in northeast pa? I find that hard to believe. Where are you from?


----------



## Rourk

Local 456 and proud as can be


----------



## ohmed out

Local # 236 Albany, NY


----------



## DownInGeorgia

1579


----------



## wtarpley3

11 Los Angeles


----------



## Voltron

local 58 Detroit, Mi


----------



## Arktikos

1547, Alaska


----------



## Ragingbull

602 out of the Texas Panhandle


----------



## Woltron

213!!


----------



## Elite_electrician716

41 Buffalo, NY IBEW CW2


----------



## dnigra

*a question*

Hi

I'm new here

and will be accepting a job with a testing company...they are gonna get me in local 102 in nj. anyone know the journeyman test teshnician rate?

thank you


----------



## MIGMONKEY

353.


----------



## Jeffjr1986

Is anyone from Local 58?


----------



## No Shorts

Local 388 Stevens Point WI.


----------



## terryk

*Local 280 Tangent, OR*

Interview up next


----------



## dnigra

in a few days....J.W in LU102!


----------



## fcturbo2

Just got dispatched out of boot camp today! Local 11


----------



## Sparky48

498 Traverse City, MI


----------



## The_BeardedCaptain

Local 271 Wichita KS


----------



## USERNAME HERE

Local 429 Nashville, TN


----------



## Grim

local 68 here... yeah those guys.


----------



## M.A.R

IBEW Local 11 
Greater Los Angeles


----------



## AK_sparky

2228 starting May 23.


----------



## CS3

Local 725 Terre Haute, IN


----------



## BaumannMN

292 Minneapolis


----------



## icdubois

969 Grand Junction, Colorado and the western half of the state.


----------



## chknkatsu

Local 3 IBEW NYC


----------



## OffAlot269

L.U. 269 Trenton NJ


----------



## tjb

Four ninety in a week.


----------



## reapedsoul

340 Sacramento CA


----------



## FTC

I will hopefully be a part of 213 in BC Canada in the new year


----------



## John1408

RUSSIAN said:


> 332, Santa Clara CA(silicon valley)


 Do you happen to know the local 332 payscale?


----------



## HackWork

John1408 said:


> Do you happen to know the local 332 payscale?


 $59.02

You can use this site to find other local's rates: http://ibew.org/jobsboard/

Sometimes it only works if you set it to last year or the year before.


----------



## John1408

Payscale for Foreman?


----------



## KingNothing

1959 Upper Great Plains (u)


----------



## Switchgear277

Flyinlab said:


> Local 363 here


 j just got into 363 laybor history I have a few questions about local thnks brother


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switchgear277 said:


> j just got into 363 laybor history I have a few questions about local thnks brother


FYI: 'Labor' history, no 'y' in it.


----------



## sbrn33

MechanicalDVR said:


> FYI: 'Labor' history, no 'y' in it.


I thought it was labuor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> I thought it was labuor.



Nope!

Although,

In some places it is labour at times !


----------



## darmsti

local 43 Syracuse


----------



## darmsti

local 43 syracuse


----------



## Switchgear277

363 ibew Hudson valley ny 
Love the ibew and the oppertunities it gives us and our family's


----------



## Sblk55

local 2T


----------



## double bubble

Local 353 'Tronna


----------



## Deanster65

IBEW locals 261, 457, 420, and back to 457, in that order.


----------



## Chops146

146 Decatur, IL


----------



## 1RadJon

Local 340 Sacramento CA


----------



## budman715

380 4ever


----------



## IBEWelectronut

Local 666 Richmond, Va for 25 years, then Local 584 for 5 years. I relocated back in 2010 to Tulsa, Ok.


----------



## John Valdes

Welcome to Electrician Talk nut.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC

Local 479 Beaumont, Texas. FBI


----------



## jchabot2012

Lu 1253


----------



## ShadyDavey

Local 180, Napa and Solano counties in California 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile_popeye

Local 354. Salt Lake City, Utah.

Collecting my 15 year pin this November.


----------



## Chris718

IBEW 1430 here


----------



## VELOCI3

3. 23 years


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.20.O

915


----------



## cayankee54

LU 40, Hollywood, CA


----------



## Majewski

666


----------



## Wardenclyffe

_INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF MACHINISTS AND AEROSPACE_ WORKERS


----------



## matt1124

584 but I’m not part of it


----------



## SandyEggoCub

569 

It started out good with my first foreman

Knowing what I know now though I would’ve definitely picked another hall to do my apprenticeship through I think 

They put way too much pressure and stress on their apprentices, can’t imagine what JWs do to stay employed 

Still hold the IBEW in high regard

Some halls are just bad


----------

